# [OOC] Dungeon Adv. Path: Life's Bazaar



## Citizen Mane (Jan 31, 2003)

This is the OOC thread for Kajamba Lion's Dungeon Adventure Path: Life's Bazaar.

IC thread
Rogues Gallery thread

Is there an interest in running through the entire path?  I'd be very interested in DMing if folks wanted to play.  It's just a thought right now.  I'm looking at something like this:

* 4-6 players — party must include at least one of each of the following: (1) Ftr, Bbn, Rgr, or Pal, (2) Wiz or Sor, (3) Clr, and (4) Rog.  The other slots are wildcard slots — psionic characters, monks, bards, druids, can go in these or we can have more of the 4 above.  It's all good to me as long as I have the basic four slots filled.  I'll be using the Book of Hallowed Might alt.Ranger for the campaign, and if people wanted to use NG or CG paladins as described in the same book, I'm fine with that.  Also available: the Archer class and the Archer-Ranger from Ambient's Three Arrows for the King.
* Characters developed with standard array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8, arrange as desired) and must be good or neutral (no evil, please).  Races would be all the standard PHB races, although I've got two homebrew races (a dwarven subrace and a variant kobold) that I'd be willing to let people play if they were interested.  I also just found a Hobgoblin variant, too, so that's in the mix as well.  I'll post it in a bit.
* We'd be playing in a fairly generic homebrew which I'd be more than happy to develop based on character backgrounds (the first adventure in the path is set in a city) and what not.  The PHB gods would be in effect for the world, although I'd consider gods from the FRCS if someone absolutely had to use one.
* Skills: classes get 2 extra skill points across the board.  For instance a cleric would now get (4+Int mod) x 4 at 1st, and 4+Int mod every level thereafter.  Bluff and Diplomacy are class skills for the sorceror.  Feats: Skill Focus gives +3.
* Spells from the FRCS, Dragon 302, Manual of the Planes, Magic of Faerûn, Oriental Adventures, Book of Eldritch Might (I-III), and Book of Hallowed Might would all be in play (divine casters would have to exchange one spell off the PHB list to pick up a new spell, though).  Skills and Feats from the same sources would be available as well, including: Dragon (Issues 302, 304), Heroes of High Favor: Half-Orcs, and Heroes of High Favor: Elves.

Anyhow, that's all I can think of right now, let me know if you're interested!

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jan 31, 2003)

Seeing as Heavy G's non-iconics adventure recently came to a close, I'm at a bit of a loose end with regard to PBP gaming, so I'd love to play.  I'm a big fan of bards, and would really look forward to playing one (my first in 3rd edition), assuming that the four core slots could be filled.  If not, I'd be more than happy to play a rogue, or a wizard.  

You can check out the non-iconics adventure (link in my .sig) to see if my writing style/posting frequency would fit your style of play.  

I'll go and consider building a bard under the guidelines you posted, and get back to you with a background and profile after you've got some more responses and been able to gauge interest in the campaign.


(By the way, I'm glad to see a campaign using the standard array of statistics - I've never created a character using less than 28-point buy, so this should be interesting.  Your other changes/guidelines (especially the bonus skill points across the board) seem well thought-out, and well balanced aswell.)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey, it'd be great to have you in, Jalon, and a bard is fine — you're here first, so that works for me.  As far as posting frequency, I'm not at a point where I've thought much about it yet, except that every day is too much for me to handle and once a week is probably not enough, but I'll certainly take a look at your sig and the other game (that is to say, I'm sure your frequency is fine).    Hopefully we'll get some more folk interested.

As far as the changes, I can't really take too much credit for them — they're based on stuff I keep on seeing on the boards, and I'm at the point where I think that that many people can't be wrong.    People seem to be constantly harping on the ranger, and I like the BoHM version.  The sorceror really should have Cha based class skills, and I'm not sure the extra 2 points per level will make much of a difference after 1st.  I'll be changing a few other things (DR, Harm, Haste, Teleport, etc.), likely based on what snippets come out about 3.5e, but they won't matter much in this first adventure, as far as I can see.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

I would also be interested, perhaps playing a fighter or a ranger?

My only PbP is Tokiwong's Rokugan D20 ; you might want to take a look at my posts there to see if I'd fit in.


Folkert


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 1, 2003)

What do you mean by 'the entire path'?  If you're talking about taking characters from level 1 to as high as they'll go, count me in!

I'd be interested in playing a cleric.  I haven't played one since 3e came out.  The only Pbp I'm in that's active right now is Dreamthief's Gobquest.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi, Douane.    Good to see that you're interested.  We're still in the planning stages over here, so things are up in the air, but in the meantime, I thought I'd throw something up for folks to look at (thought of it when you said "or ranger").  The first is my dwarf subrace, the second is my kobold.

Best,
tKL

-----------------------------
*Swamp Dwarves* are the descendants of the ancient hill dwarf tribes that previously lived in the broken lands north of the Chasm.  Forced to evacuate their ancient homes during the failed Fourth Pelorian Crusade, they settled in the Great Western Swamp, between the Sink and the southern edge of the Caerrhenians.  Over the five centuries since their migration, the swamp dwarves have tamed the swamp as much as possible for a non-native people.

* +2 Con, -2 Cha.  Living in the swamps has maintained the famous hardiness of the old hill dwarf clans but has done little to improve their surly demeanor.
* Medium-size, 20 ft. base speed.
* Darkvision 60 ft.
* Swampcunning: +2 racial bonus to any checks to notice quicksand, bogsinks, sudden changes in depth of water, and other environmental hazards in swamps and marshes.  Coming within 10 ft. of anything unusual within this environment is enough to grant the dwarf a Search check.  He may also use the Search skill to find traps, natural hazards or man-made snares, as a rogue.
* +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poisons and diseases.  Living in the swamp for so long has inured the dwarf to many of the contagions carried by the various types of vermin that call the terrain home.  Also, their ancestral resistance to poison has remained intact.
* +1 racial bonus to attack rolls against lizardfolk and gnolls.  With the move out of the broken lands, it became necessary for the swamp dwarves to readapt their training to new foes.
* +2 racial bonus to Craft checks related to building boats and rafts for use in the swamp.  This bonus also applies to any Profession (Sailor) checks the dwarf may need to make.  Swamp dwarves are intimately familiar with operating small crafts to navigate some of the less hospitable areas of the Great Western Swamp.
* +2 racial bonus to Swim checks.  Years of life in a swamp have tended to nullify the ancient dwarven apprehensions about water and swimming.
* Automatic Languages: Dwarven, Common.  Bonus languages: Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Terran, Elf, Draconic (Lizardfolk dialects specifically).
* Favored Class: Ranger.

*Canis Kobolds* are said to be the result of a wizard mating goblins and gnolls, but the canis rarely possess the malicious characteristics associated with their biological cousins.  In fact, most canis kobolds will take great offense just at the suggestion of this relation.  Generally speaking, canis kobolds look like small, bipedal dogs with red or brown fur and bright, intelligent eyes.  Fond of company and society, the Canis tend to live in human and elven cities.

*-4 Str, +2 Dex.  Although their small size makes them rather elusive and nimble, they tend to be substantially weaker than other races.
*Small-size, base speed 30 ft.  Because of their small size, canis receive a +1 natural bonus to AC.
*Low-light vision 60 ft.
*+1 racial bonus to saving throws.  Canis kobolds are almost obscenely lucky.
*+2 racial bonus to Bluff checks.  Because of their strong resemblance to domestic hounds and seemingly guile-less demeanor, most people are favorably disposed to believing a canis, even at times when they shouldn’t be.
*+2 racial bonus to Sense Motive checks.  Their canine ancestry allows the canis kobolds to figure out the truth behind someone’s intentions via scent.  Literally, something may just plain “smell wrong.”  Things that may hide scents generally negate this ability.
* Scent (Ex).  Canis kobolds possess an exceedingly acute sense of smell, detecting opponents within 30 ft. by scent (60 ft. upwind, 15 ft. downwind, 60/120/30 ft. for strong scents like smoke and garbage, 90/180/45 ft. for overwhelming smells like skunk musk).  Scent reveals presence, not location, as a general rule.
* Automatic Languages: Gnoll, Common.  Bonus Languages: Elf, Dwarf, Goblin, Gnome, Orc, Sylvan.
* Favored class: Rogue.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *What do you mean by 'the entire path'?  If you're talking about taking characters from level 1 to as high as they'll go, count me in! *




Hey, Dog Faced God.    I'm talking about taking this through the Dungeon Adventure Path as far as we can take it through the modules they release.  So, yep, it's as high as we can go (or at least as long as we can go).  Kind of ambitious, but I think it'll be okay as they're premade adventures that I'll be tailoring the world to and not the reverse.  Anyhow, glad to have you on board.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 1, 2003)

Very cool.  I'll get to work on my Cleric posthaste!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

More homebrew races!

Best,
tKL

The *Hobgoblins* of the Northern Reaches live in villages built into the walls of the Chasm.  Despite their savage appearance, these hobgoblins are renowned throughout the Northern Reaches for their honorable and noble behavior.  Many times, all that has stood between the outpost of Caerrhen and destruction, be it from opposing armies or from plague, has been the goodwill and aid of the hobgoblin tribes.

* +2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Cha.  Hobgoblins are exceedingly strong and frightfully fast, but hobgoblin customs and manners do not translate well towards non-hobgoblins, causing no end of problems in diplomacy and trade.
* Medium-size, 30 ft. base speed.
* Darkvision 60 ft.
* +4 racial bonus to Move Silently.  Hunting in the Chasm, where even the slightest mistep can cause echoes to reverberate for miles, has taught the hobgoblins the value of stealth.
* Contrary to the MM, most hobgoblins tend towards LN in alignment, with LG and (L)N being common as well.  LE is no more or less common than it would be in a human society.  Non-lawful alignments are exceedingly rare in hobgoblin society.
* Favored Class: Fighter or Paladin.  Extraordinarily noble hobgoblins frequently find themselves called into service of the gods as paladins.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 1, 2003)

I understand that you're still in the process of assembling the party, finalising the details of the campaign and whatnot, Kajamba, but I couldn't contain my enthusiasm for creating a bard.  So without further ado, here's the character that I'd like to play, should the campaign get off the ground (big thanks to CRGreathouse for his stat-block generator).  I know that this background is pretty typical/clichéd for an elven bard, but I thought it'd be adaptable enough to fit into any campaign setting.  If you need any extra info on stats or whatnot just ask.  




*Liandra 'Lia' Illvarya, female elf Brd1:* CR 1; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (elf); HD 1d6+1; hp 7; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 14 (+2 leather, +2 Dex, 10% spell failure); Melee longsword +0 (1d8/crit 19-20); Ranged longbow +2 (1d8/crit x3); SA spells; SQ bardic knowledge, bardic music, elven traits; AL CG; SV Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +1; Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 15.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff (4+2), Diplomacy (4+2), Gather Information (4+2), Perform (4+2), Use Magic Device (4+2), Spellcraft (4+1), Move Silently (2+2), Concentration (2+1); Point Blank Shot.
_SQ–Elven Traits (Ex):_ Sleep immunity, +2 save vs. Enchantment, low-light vision, proficient: longsword, proficient: longbows and shortbows.
_Bard Spells Known:_ Daze, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic
_Performances:_ Singing, Poetry, Epics, Dance
_Equipment:_ longsword, composite longbow, leather armour, quiver of arrows, backpack, belt pouch, winter blanket, scroll case, spell component pouch, traveller's oufit, waterskin, 




*Background:*  Born the second daughter of a minor elven noble, Liandra Illvarya led the cloistered and sheltered childhood that is typical of elven nobility.  Although a charming and intelligent girl, Liandra developed at a young age a distaste for the courtly hobnobbing and politicking that her father, a diplomat to the neighbouring human nations, surrounded himself with.  Instead, the young elf-maid spent a great deal of her younger years confined within her study, considering the aloof and whimsical nature of many of her peers to be entirely distasteful.

An enthusiastic and gifted scholar, Liandra quickly became fascinated with the history of the world, acquiring and poring over the fables, legends and epic tales of many lands and cultures.  Liandra had soon committed many tales, songs and poems to memory - not due to any discipline or intense study regime, but instead due to an unquenchable thirst and passion for her subject matter.  This study of far off lands and rich, exotic histories kindled within the young elf an ever-growing feeling of isolation and solitude, and the despair of having rarely left her family's manor grounds (and never in her life having left the forest kingdom of the elves) began to weigh heavily on young Liandra's mind.  Despite her best attempts at persuasion, her father, Haelyth, forbade Liandra from ever accompanying him on his frequent visits to the human kingdoms.  In the eyes of her parents, Liandra, their youngest, was simply too fragile and precious to allow even the slightest possibility of harm, and should instead spend her life delighting in the joy and wonderful of the bountiful elven lands.

Although resentful of her parents' attitude towards her desire for adventure, Liandra heeded their wishes, and instead delved even more deeply into her studies, and isolating herself from the various suitors from neighbouring noble houses who sought her affection.  Upon reaching adulthood, Liandra began to study the traditional elven pursuits of swordplay, archery and sorcery, seeking to emulate the talents of the great and noble heroes that she read about daily in the books, scrolls and journals that her father had accumulated during his travels throughout the world.  Although these new studies injected a small dose of much-needed excitement into Liandra's otherwise dreary existance, the young elf still felt a desire to see all of the wonder and majesty that the world had to offer.  Liandra dreamed to not only to read and study epic tales of adventure and heroism, but to live them, and to play a part in the history that future generations of scholars would read.  Despite her best intentions, and her constant attempts to accompany her father on his journeys, these thoughts of adventure remained simple fantasies.

It was not until the year of Liandra's one-hundred-and-sixth birthday that the catalyst for change was sparked in her life.  Liandra's mother, Sylana, a fair and beautiful yet cold and sometimes reserved woman, had been mortally injured in a riding accident on the outskirts of the family estate.  This kindled within Liandra a fear of her own mortality, and of having wasted her life in study, rather than having accomplished the adventures of which she'd always dreamed.  After scant days spent mourning her mother's loss, Liandra gathered any possessions she deemed valuable and stole away under the cover of darkness, hoping to leave the elven lands of her youth behind forever, and to lead a life of daring, intrigue and adventure.




*Appearance:*  Liandra is, by elvish standards, tall and athletic, yet retaining all the lithe delicacy of her people.  Clad in a hardy leather jerkin and sporting long riding boots cut above the knee, Liandra looks every bit the typical elven warrior, with blade and bow fastened securely around her waist and shoulders, and a light pack on her back allowing for stealth and freedom of movement.  Her outfit is topped off with a long, dark green hooded traveller's cloak, contrasting starkly with her ivory complexion, long auburn-red hair and solemn, deep-green eyes.  



*Personality:*  Liandra's prime motivation is her thirst for both knowledge and adventure, both of which she will seek at any opportunity.  Although well-read in many areas of study, and knowledgable of great portions of world history, Liandra also lacks a great deal of real-life experience, and this manifests itself in a certain youthful naiveté.  Liandra is happy to help others wherever possible, and demonstrates a  kindness and compassion towards all that she meets in her travels.  Although occaisionally shy and reluctant, Liandra's friendly demenor and charming nature make for a pleasant and reliable travelling companion or fire-side tale-teller.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

Are those stats right for the hobgoblin?  If so I would be interested in a hobgoblin paladin.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey, it's all good.  I'm still finalizing things, but I'll take enthusiasm any day.    So far, this seems like the list of interested people...

(1) Ftr/Bbn/Rgr/Pal — Douane
(2) Sor/Wiz —
(3) Clr — Dog Faced God
(4) Rog — GWolf (Gnome)
(5) Wildcard 1 — Jalon Odessa (Elf Brd)
(6) Wildcard 2 — rangerjohn (Hobgoblin Pal)

Not set in stone by any means, but something that can help with planning.  I'll throw a link to this thread up in Gamers Seeking Gamers, too, for a little cross-forum pimping. 

As far as details, I'm going to be honest here — I'm inserting this into a homebrew that's not 100% complete, but I figure if we start with Cauldron (the city from Life's Bazaar), we can start to build it out from there.  You'll notice that the race writeups have some flavor text in them — I've got a map, and I'll try and do a rough of it up in some sort of mapping program (when I get my taxes back, I'll be picking up some version of CC2 for maps and whatnot, but I can probably whip up something before then).  Until then, here's some information that you might find helpful/interesting, I hope.  I refer to this part of my map as The Northern Reach, it's a peninsula roughly 170 miles wide at it's widest and 280 miles from north to south.  And, it's in the north of the world. 

*The Arandhine* — Mountain range on the SE coast of the peninsula.  Contains a number of active and dormant volcanoes as well as the town of Cauldron.

*Arándhe* — One of the twin cities of the southern half of the peninsula, along with Sufford.  Mostly human.

*Araudine* — Elven colony on the Floodrun Isles.

*The Broken Lands* — ancestral lands of the hill dwarves, abandoned during the Fourth Pelorian Crusade.  As far north as you can go before heading towards the Ice Seas.  Very hilly and currently home to an obscene amount of undead and other fell creatures.

*Caerrhen* — Northernmost village on the peninsula.  Only remaining outpost of civilization in the Broken Lands.

*The Caerrhenians* — Mountain range on the NW coast of the Northern Reaches.

*Cauldron* — ancient town built around the inner bowl of a nameless, dormant volcano.  The bowl itself is filled with a crystal clear, cold lake.  

*Chandoth* — Elven colony on the Nortide Archipelago.

*The Chasm* — Canyon located due west of Caerrhen.  Home to numerous hobgoblin and half-orc tribes.

*Floodrun* — Key elven port on the western coast.  Controls all legal shipping routes to Araudine.  Formerly a human town of little importance.

*Floodrun Isles* — Island cluster off the NW coast of the Reach.  Swampy and hilly.  Elven colony of Araudine settled there fifty years ago.  Largely unexplored still.

_See below for more notes!_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Are those stats right for the hobgoblin?  If so I would be interested in a hobgoblin paladin. *




I believe I copied them straight out of the DMG, so, yes.  I'll double check and let you know.  Welcome aboard.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 1, 2003)

Ah, thanks for the rundown on some of the regions - I'll edit Lia's backstory a little later.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

Whenever you can get around to doing it.  I will say this much about elves (something that would work nicely with Liandra's father's being a diplomat, I think) — the way I'm envisioning this world, the Northern Elves (that is, the elves of the Northern Reach — they're PHB elves with a new name, is all) are an active and powerful empire, just really spreading its wings out for the first time.  A wee bit of Victorian Britain in them as far as attitude and all that and some late 19th/early 20th century America, too.  I'll throw down some notes on how I see the races in a little bit, but first, more on the (imaginary) map:

*The Great Western Swamp* — Dominate geographical feature of the Northern Reach, the GWS covers most of the land south of the Chasm, west of the Splinterwood and Thorned Forest, and north of the Arandhine.  Home to swamp dwarves, gnolls, and lizard folk.  Scattered communities of other races may exist, though...

*The Ice Seas* — Cold, shallow, and rocky body of water due north of the Reach.  Not considered navigable by most peoples and dangerous to try to reach anyhow because of the current occupation of the Broken Lands.

*Knave's Wood* — Small forest on the Nortide Archipelago's largest island.  A small halfling enclave rests within it (the only one of its kind in the Reach).

*Rexem* — Elven colony just north of Knave's Wood.  

*The Sink* — Large, inland lake in the middle of the GWS.  Due west of the Thorned Forest.

*The Splinterwood* — Forest north and west of the imperial seat of Tharokas.  Across the river from the Thorned Forest.  A number of human villages exist here, built on multiple levels up and through the trees.

*Sufford* — Sister city to Arándhe.

*Tharokas* — Imperial seat of the Northern Elf Empire.  On the eastern coast of the Reach, due east of the Splinterwood, due west of the Nortide Archipelago.

*The Thorned Forest* — Forest south of the Splinterwood and north of the Arandhine.  Little to no inhabitation here, aside from the occasional camp of gnoll hunters.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

*rangerjohn* — the hobgoblin's good — just did a spot check of the MM.  

As for the other races, a quick set of notes on how I see things for them (not set in stone by any means, unless folks really like them):

*Dwarves, Hill, Swamp, and Mountain* — (1) No one's really sure, with the occupation of the Broken Lands by a host of undead and other fell creatures, if there're any hill dwarf settlements left.  Typical thinking is that all the hill dwarves still alive are now swamp dwarves.  (2) Mountain dwarves live under the great mountains of the Caerrhenians and rarely interact with surface races.  Largely in decline according to visitors to their kingdoms.  (3) Swamp dwarves hold most of the Great Western Swamp and are descended from the old hill dwarf tribes.  Considered the best guides through the swamp and their swamprunning boats are the best available.

*Elves, Northern* — Imperialists.  Control most trade and have a hand in almost all major political events in the reach.  May have colonies in the Southern Lands.  *Half-elves* are exceedingly rare.  Rumors of different elven subraces in the Reach are appearing right now, but no one seems to agree what these subraces are/look like as the accounts are so wildly inconsistent.

*Halflings* — Uncommon.  Most halflings hail from the community in Knave's Wood.  There are said to be larger communities of almost feral halflings in the South.

*Half-Orcs* — Share the Chasm with the Hobgoblins.  Chaotic, unruly, barbaric — don't deal well with their human ancestry.

*Hobgoblins* — Share the Chasm with the Half-orcs.  Noble warriors with a highly developed culture.  Extremely deadly in combat.

*Humans* — Hold few settlements in the Reach.  Adaptable, if nothing else.  Not fond of the elves at all.

*Gnomes* — Found mostly in the Arandhine, gnomes display minor technological aptitude and are responsible for most advances in that arena.  Slightly more dour and serious than traditional gnomes (i.e. the PHB gnomes).  Said to be descended from a no longer extant race of subterranean gnomes called Svirfneblin.

*Kobolds, Canis* — Most social of the races.  Adaptable as much as humans.  Often work with the elves and humans and used sometimes as diplomats between the two races.

*NPC races* — The *gnolls* of the Reach are expert bounty hunters, often accompanied on their missions by *Serpens Kobolds* (the typical MM kobold).  *Lizardfolk* society centers around a vicious cult and they get along with none of the other races, fighting even with the dread force occupying the Broken Lands.

Anyhow, I think that's it tonight.  I should get some sleep.  Lots of studying to do tomorrow.

Best,
tKL


----------



## GWolf (Feb 1, 2003)

I'll Join up a as Gnome Rogue. Just give me this Saturday to make him up.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

Great, GWolf.   Take the time you need.  I've no problem with it.

Here's the tentative list so far...
(1) Ftr/Bbn/Rgr/Pal — Douane
(2) Sor/Wiz —
(3) Clr — Dog Faced God
(4) Rog — GWolf (Gnome)
(5) Wildcard 1 — Jalon Odessa (Elf Brd)
(6) Wildcard 2 — rangerjohn (Hobgoblin Pal)

Not written in stone by any stretch of the imagination.  If people want to switch, drop out, whatever, we're flexible.    Or at least I am, can't speak for everyone else.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 1, 2003)

It appears the Sorceror / Wizard slot is open.  I would like to put my hat in the ring for the position, if it's available.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

Sure thing, Ascending Crane. 

Here's the tentative list so far...
(1) Ftr/Bbn/Rgr/Pal — Douane
(2) Sor/Wiz — Ascending Crane
(3) Clr — Dog Faced God
(4) Rog — GWolf (Gnome)
(5) Wildcard 1 — Jalon Odessa (Liandra Ilvarya, Elf Brd1)
(6) Wildcard 2 — rangerjohn (Hobgoblin Pal)

I'm not going to mark this as full quite yet, until I hear back from everyone with a character.  So, if folks are interested, I'll take a couple alternates, just in case.

Good deal.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

Oh — a couple more quick notes on stuff...

(1) Make sure to take max hp @ 1st level.
(2) If you use something from one of the available sources that is not core, make a note of where it's from for me, just so I can make sure I don't want to tweak it (I doubt I will, but it'll be good to know where things are).

Thanks,
tKL


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 1, 2003)

Here is my character.  I took several liberties with a few things in Cauldron - but let me know if they need changing!

*Hu'ka Gnishrak, Male Canis Kobold Sorcerer1*  CR 1; Size:S Type: Humanoid; HD (1d4); hp 4; Init +0 (+0 Dex, +0 Misc); Spd Walk 30'; AC 11 (flatfooted 11, touch 10), Crossbow, Light +0 80'/P (1d8 19-20/x2) or Dagger -1 0'/P (1d4-1 19-20/x2 ) or Dagger (Thrown) +0 10'/P (1d4-1 19-20/x2); SA: Scent; Summon Familiar; Vision: Lowlight 60’; AL: TN; Sv: Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +4; Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 15

*Skills and Feats*:  Alchemy +4, Bluff +8, Concentration +4, Diplomacy +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +4, Profession (Apothecary) +3, Sense Motive +5, Spellcraft +4; Spell Focus (Enchantment) 

*Languages:* Common, Gnoll, Elvish, Draconic

*Possessions*:  Backpack,  Crossbow (Light),  Outfit (Scholar's),  Bolts (Crossbow/20), Dagger,  Pouch (Belt),  Pouch (Spell Component)

*Known Spells: 
Level 0*: Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Read Magic
*Level 1*: Charm Person (Will save DC15), Sleep (Will save DC15)

*Background:*

Hu’ka was born in Cauldron, son of a wealthy (but widowed) canis merchant and third born in a litter of 5.  His father was well known in the various mercantile houses as a fair and honest kobold, who dealt equally no matter the race or station of his customers.  Hu’ka’s mother died when he was only a pup – and his only memories of her are impressions of someone beloved, licking his face as every kobold mother is wont to do.  

His childhood was unremarkable until the age of 12, when it was determined that Hu’ka possessed the _spirit of the dragon_ – a canis term for those with the ability to wield magic without study.  While more common among kobolds, a sorcerer in the family brought some notice to the Gnishrak name, and the entire family prospered.  Hu’ka was tutored to the human wizard known as Sticks – a high-standing member of the Magi Cabal in Cauldron and a kind man that saw canis kobolds as a noble race burdened by their unfortunate link to goblins.  If it were not for Sticks, Hu’ka’s tale would have been far more tragic.  

His apprenticeship began well, and it was found that he had a rare skill with enchantment.  His family enjoyed his successes, and when he was given a large sum of money by Sticks (for reaching his majority), Hu’ka gave it all to his father.  He continually wrote them during this period (and still does), telling them of what he has learned.

Over the last few years, Hu’ka has begun to master his magic while acting as a runner for the Cabal.  The past relationship between the ruling parties of Cauldron and the Cabal has always been troublesome.  But last year when Hu’ka managed to convince Elder Magi Byrnis to concede on a small but stickling diplomatic point, everything changed.  Now the two parties have come forward and resolved many more long-standing issues, and it is not uncommon to find Byrnis sitting in conference with Lord Pylia – a meeting thought impossible without the two at each others throats.  Despite this newly found communication, both sides have forgotten Hu’ka and his efforts.  Perhaps a bit angered (and certainly hurt) – Hu’ka resigned his position as apprentice with Sticks, and decided to go his own way for a time.  There was more to life than what he had thus far found in the Magi Tower, and now is a better time than any.

Hu’ka has sworn one thing above all else as he begins his next period of learning – never again will he be seen as a small and loyal dog.  He _will_ be recognized for his achievements, no matter the cost…

*Appearance:*  Somewhat tall for a canis, Hu’ka nonetheless has the same look as the rest of his kin.  A small tapered snout, dark brown and inquisitive eyes, and a toothy smile mark him as an exceptionally refined and pure breed (But never try to pet him or call him ‘cute’).  Hu’ka wears robes of fine make that are colored orange and red, with stylized flames at the wrists.  The thick robes hide his crossbow, strapped to his side.  When hard pressed, Hu’ka can wield a dagger in close combat – but his small frame makes this an option only if he is near death.

*Personality:*  Though Hu’ka seems to talk quite a bit, he still manages to measure each word he says before he speaks.  It is this thoughtful but continuous speech pattern that has made him an effective diplomat, as his voice tends to calm those around him with its deep tones.  He sees himself as equal among humans and elves, and woe betide anyone who attempts to treat him as a dog (or worse, a goblin!).


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

Looks like this is a charismatic bunch , so much for cha being the dump stat.  Garyh could you delete this please?


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

Looks like this is a charismatic bunch , so much for cha being the dump stat.  One other thing would Heronius by be the hobgoblin god?  I know he will be for my character but is my character unique in that regard?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

*Ascending Crane* — More or less no problem.  I'd change Councilman Pylia to something along the lines of Lord Pylia or Noble Pylia (Cauldron has a Lord Mayor, but no council), but that's a mostly cosmetic change.  Otherwise, that's all fine with me.

*rangerjohn* — Yes, Hieroneous is fine for a hobgoblin paladin.  The other good option from the PHB is St. Cuthbert.  Both are popular with the hobgoblins.

And the list again...
(1) Ftr/Bbn/Rgr/Pal — Douane
(2) Sor/Wiz — Ascending Crane (Hu'ka Gnishrak, Canis Sor1)
(3) Clr — Dog Faced God
(4) Rog — GWolf (Gnome)
(5) Wildcard 1 — Jalon Odessa (Liandra Ilvarya, Elf Brd1)
(6) Wildcard 2 — rangerjohn (Hobgoblin Pal of Heironeous)
[Also the 2 alternate slots are available]

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

*Carrach Kozat, male hobgoblin Rgr1 (MC):* CR 1; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid; HD 1d10+2; hp 12; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 14 (+3 studded leather, +1 Dex); Melee longsword +3 (1d8+2/crit 19-20); Ranged longbow +2 (1d8/crit x3); SA none; SQ  hobgoblin traits, favored enemy: magical beasts; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +1; Str 15, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 8.
_Skills and Feats:_ Animal Empathy (4) +3, Climb (1) +3, Hide (4) +5, Intuit Direction (4) +5, Jump (1) +3, Knowledge-Natur (2) +4, Listen (4) +5, Move Silently (4) +9, Search (4) + 6, Wilderness Lore (4) +7; Survivor, Track.
_SQ–Hobgoblin Traits (Ex):_ +4 racial bonus to Move Silently, Darkvision
_SQ-Favored Enemy (Ex):_ Magical beasts +1
_Languages:_ Common, Goblin, Giant, Orc
_Equipment:_ Longsword, longbow, silvered dagger, broken 2H-sword („Aeglos"), studded leather armour, quiver(16 standard arrows, 4 silver arrows), backpack, belt pouch, winterwolf pelt (serves as bedroll + winter blanket), explorer‘s outfit, flint&steel, silk rope (50 ft.), whetstone, 2x MW Bandoleers, 12x Tindertwigs, signet ring



*Background:*
„You want to hear a story, little one? Alright, I will tell you one."

„A long time ago, far up in the north where my people dwell, there lived a family with the name of Kozat. In our own language they were called the „Grym-Bakach", the Frostblades, probably for their ancient coat of arms which showed a short blade made of ice. By this time, however, the relic, upon which it was based, was long lost to the family. They were very warlike, in fact they were far more warlike than any of their brethren, which means a lot among my people. Yes, perhaps they were ..., they were even too warlike, if such such thing can be said. And proud they were, ..., yes proud, indeed. They were few in number because of their love for fighting, even less through their unusual customs that males and females would fight alike. They had many followers, as it is wont for the successful, but their own number had shrinked down to 6 in that time. The nameholders and their four children, two males and two females; all of them stout fighters, except perhaps for the youngest male who was more studious than his older brother or his also older twin sisters. 

Suddenly one day, all this was shattered by a most damning accusation. They charged with our gravest crime, spying for and consorting with the enemy. Still, there were not much evidence of this, so it was demanded that the family should submit to interrogation and a thorough search of their property. The Kozats refused and denied any accusations, citing their formidable conduct in the service to their people and their  impeccable reputation. But all of this was of no avail, the authoritites would not relent.  Then one day the unimaginable happened: Over some minor point, the Kozats and members of the Guard came to blows. To this day I believe the Prefect would stopped this madness, had he not been slain in the first moments by the elder Kozat.
It is said that on this day the Kozats showed their reputation to be truly earned, since they accounted for many times their own number before they finally fell. Well, perhaps not all, I have once heard a story that their youngest member escaped, sent away in the final moments by his mother.

Afterwards the holdings of the Kozats were searched, but not a single proof, not even one hint of their guilt could be found.
Still, many lay dead and the blame had to be passed somewhere. The entire Kozat family was exiled from the lands of our people for wilful incitement of a riot, though there was noone left; their possessions were to be divided among the victims‘ families.

As for the pup who supposedly escaped, the story said that he went into the inhospitable northern wastes to die alone, still bearing the sword of his mother."


„Little one, do not believe anyone who says that nothing lives near to the Icy Seas. I‘ve been there, I‘ve spoken with them and even lived there for a while. If one is patient enough, perhaps  he will be able to trade with them, as the Kozats of old are said of."


„No, little one, I‘m afraid, there is no happy end to this tale."


„Dot not cry, little one! Perhaps I have been a bit rash; in fact I do have heard another story, in which the young one returned well and healthy from the icy wastes when he heard that someone resembling his older brother was seen in the south, still wielding the inherited family blades."

„Yes, I also do like this end better. But now you should be running, already your mother is calling for you. Good night; little one."



*Description:*
At 6'9" Carrach stands somewhat tall for a Hobgoblin.He is lean and wiry; all excessive fat being „burned" away in the icy wastes. His longish hair has been braided into dreadlocks. As a remnant of Carrach‘s stay in the north where a single wrong step could have spelled his doom, he always moves deliberately and cautiously. Carrach has since abandoned his white leather armor to replace it with studded leather made in the south; round his neck hangs a fine chain with his mother‘s signet ring. His two-handed sword, made of some strange white metal, rests in it‘s sheath, securely bound to the backpack.


*Personality:*
The years in the icy wastes have taught Carrach not to rely on anyone but himself; they also decreased his desire for social interaction. While not an anti-social loner, Carrach seems to have lost his ability to do „small talk". Due to his history he has shied at visiting his people in the chasm; instead he slowly travels southwards, always listening for stories and tales that could describe his brother. Carrach has almost no racial prejudices, having learned in the north that one should always be judged as an individual. The only chink in Carrach‘s „armour of detachment" is his fondness of children: Because of his own past he tends to view children of all races as innocents, who unfortunately get embroiled much too often in the plots of inconsiderate adults; hence his inclination for heavily donating to charity concerning children. Generally speaking, anything involving children always finds a soft spot in his heart.


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

Concerning the feat for my Hobgob' ranger(MC version), I would like to request a custom feat (tying into my background), if this is possible:

*Ice Familiarity:*
You have adapted to arctic conditions and can sense the thickness of ice and snow perfectly. This ability requires you to be able to see the ice in question and you can judge perfectly if it will support your or another creatures’ weight.


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi, Douane.  Nice to see the Rgr.    A few things:

(1)  Don't forget that you have Track and need to select a favored enemy.  I'd like to know the favored enemy, only so it can actually come into play at some point (if it doesn't already).
(2)  As for the feat, I'd say run with Skill Focus (Wilderness Lore) instead, if that ability is what you want — you can use it for the same thing more or less, and the DC to identify natural hazards is only 15, which with a total bonus of +8 should be approachable most all of the time.
(3) I like the story and the background more or less works for me.  Some thoughts — is he from beyond the Ice Seas or if he's from the Broken Lands?  I'm not sure which you're intending (although I suspect the Broken Lands based on the story).  It should also be noted that the hobgoblin tribes inhabit the Chasm pretty much exclusively — so, if your hobgoblin is from somewhere else, how does he relate to the hobgoblins of the Chasm?  It's fairly important.  The other question is, how long ago did the story take place?  Is this in the ancient past of the Kozat family or is it recent?  The Broken Lands have been bare of most all civilization since the end of the Fourth Pelorian Crusade (the final attempt to reclaim the hill dwarf lands from the dread forces currently occupying that area).  Another thought — I'm not trying to make you switch, but if you wanted to keep the story without worrying about answering any of the above questions, that background would work perfectly for a hill dwarf, IMO.  Either way works — we can hash it out for the hobgoblin, I've no problem with that (want to make that clear).

Again with the list...
(1) Ftr/Bbn/Rgr/Pal — Douane (Carrach Kozat, Hobgoblin Rgr1)
(2) Sor/Wiz — Ascending Crane (Hu'ka Gnishrak, Canis Sor1)
(3) Clr — Dog Faced God
(4) Rog — GWolf (Gnome)
(5) Wildcard 1 — Jalon Odessa (Liandra Ilvarya, Elf Brd1)
(6) Wildcard 2 — rangerjohn (Hobgoblin Pal of Heironeous)
[Also the 2 alternate slots are available]

thanks,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder!

I put the PC up in somewhat haste. (Just sitting at a friend's computer during the _game evening_! )

Will edit in Track and FE ASAP.

Also description and personality will be added later.


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks, Douane.  Take your time.  We're still in the planning stage, so everything is _muy tranquilo_.  It's kind of our watch word at the moment.   I'm looking forward to hearing about what you think about the Kozats, per the edits in my last post...

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

No problem!

Actually I've got a bit of time on my hands.

We've reached the "lull before the storm"(?!) over here. (6th of June 1944, Omaha Beach, 5.00 AM) 

Concerning the Hill Dwarf, I've got to admit that I would like to stay Hobgoblin, if possible. I just can't relate to Dwarves (or Elves, Halflings and Gnomes for that matter).

[Ok, I admit it: I've been called a pathological dwarf-hater numerous times. ]

Regarding geography: I had somehow imagined the Broken Lands would be north of the Chasm (in which I had based the Kozats), the Icy Seas north, north-east and north-west of the these wastes. Obviously I got things wrong. Can you help me out?

For clarification: The ranger was supposed to be an arctic ranger, living on the presumely uninhabited fringes of the Icy Seas.

[The original idea for this I got when I opened the BOHM to look up the ranger and first word I read was arctic, etc. So I thought, what a cool concept for a ranger. Then I saw the heading "Druid Groves"  )


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

*Douane* — I'm fine with the hobgoblin, if you are, so let's work with it.   As for your geography, you're golden.  Absolutely right.  So, I think my confusion with the background is:

(1) is he from the Chasm, then the story happens, and then he went north through the Broken Lands up towards the Ice Seas?  

*or*

(2) was he from a settlement in the Broken Lands?  It's possible.

As for the arctic bit, that's fine, I like that sort of thing (the whole swamp dwarf thing came out of picturing a dwarf on a raft heading down a river in a filthy, swampy environment — someone in the house rules forum suggested a dwarf on a skiff with a lantern hanging off the back, poling his way through fog).  So, let's run with it.  

I'm off to study for now, so...

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

I think I understand now. (Finally he does! )

The story he's telling is supposed to be his own, so he would come from the chasm, since the Broken Lands are already, well, broken , I presume.


Folkert


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kajamba Lion:_
> *when I get my taxes back, I'll be picking up some version of CC2 for maps and whatnot, but I can probably whip up something before then*




Autorealm is comparable to CC2, and free.  I've used both, and each has their own advantages.  Autorealm will do pretty much anything CC2 will though, if money is a big issue.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 1, 2003)

Can I take a feat that lets all knowledge skills be class skills? I think there is one in FRCS.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 1, 2003)

Never Mind, Not quite Doing that excact concept anymore. I am now doign a character based off of Gross Pointe Blank.

I am the biggest John Cusack Fan Ever.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 1, 2003)

How Much $$, Cash, Dough, Gold, Mo-Lah, Money?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

*Douane* — I'm glad we could work that out.  Thanks for dealing with my questions.

*Dog Faced God* — I have Autorealm and I'm not 100% happy with it, but I'll play around with it tonight and see what I think about it now (it's been months since I've touched it).

*GWolf* — Use the PHB starting gold for a 1st level character.  As for Cusack, I'm a wicked Cusack fan, too.  "I don't want to get into a semantic argument, I just want the protein."  Or something like that.

Best,
tKL


----------



## GWolf (Feb 1, 2003)

"If you really wanted to mess me up, you would've gotten to me sooner"

"Well, I've just taken about 3lbs pounds of vikoden so I am going to be really comfortable till about next march"

"I dont want to buy, sell, or process anything. I don't want to sell anything bought or proccesed, proccess anything sold or bought....repair anything sold bought or proccessed......" 

Do any of you guys have messengers> AIM MSN ICQ?


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

Name: Rothgar                          Race: Hobgoblin       Sex: Male

Class: Paladin                           Level: 1                      XP:  0

STR 15                                      Saves:                        AC:17
DEX 12                                      Fort: +6                   SPD:30(20)
CON 14                                     Ref:   +3                    HT:6'8"
INT   08                                     Will:  +3                    WT:280LBS
WIS 13                                                                    SKIN:Black w/
CHA 14                                                                             Red nose
                                                                                 EYESark
                                                                                          Brown

SKILLS: 3X4=12
Move Silently 1 (cc) +4 racial +1dex=+6 (-1 in armor)
Listen            2 (cc) +1 wis +2 Feat=+5
Climb             2 (cc) +2 str              =+4 (-2 in armor)
Wilderness
Lore              1  (cc) +1 wis            =+2
Spot              0  (cc) +1wis +2 Feat=+3

FEAT
Alertness

SPECIAL ABILITIES
Racial +4 move silently, Darkvision 60'
Class 
Detect Evil
Divine Grace
Divine Health
Lay on Hands: 2hp


Attacks:
B.A.B. +1
Melee +3
Range +2
Longsword +3 1-8+2 crit 19-20 x2 S
Shortbow   +2 1-6     crit  20      x3 P  60'


Equipment:
Longsword, shortbow, quiver w/20 arrows, scale armor, Large
Wooden shield, rest TBD.


Background: TBD


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

*MSN*

Don't remember from Lotr?   ranger32202 on MSN.  Speaking of
messaging KL could you get with me about my character?  I need more info on the society and such for my background.

Thanks


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

*Carrach's stats*

Douane, not that it changes anything, but shouldn't your con be 14 instead of 15?


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 1, 2003)

Are you allowing material from the class splat books?


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Carrach's stats*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Douane, not that it changes anything, but shouldn't your con be 14 instead of 15? *




Thanks!

You are right, of course! This probably sneaked in  from an earlier draft.

Goes far to reinforce the warning: "Don't game and post!" 


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi, all.   

*GWolf* — I don't really use messaging programs much, but (and this is for everyone), my email is kajambalion @ hotmail . com (just fill in the spaces).

*rangerjohn* — What would you like to know?  Send me an email or post it here and we can figure it out.    Mind you, I've given you the notes I have, so if there's something that you would like, let me know and I'll see what we can do with it.  I generally see the hobgoblins as a cross between the Aiel from the WoT and Ancient Romans.

*Dog Faced God* — I don't own the splat books, so my answer's going to have to be no.  What were you looking at?

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

Well see right there I had the wrong impression, I was picturing them as a cross between hunters and samarai.   How ancient roman are we talking, do they use large blades or short swords like the Romans?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2003)

*rangerjohn* — for Romans, I was thinking more of the culture/organization of society on some level, more than the weaponry.  Your hobgoblin is free to use whatever you would like him to use — they're running on the standard DnD technology level.  If we were talking military, then I might say to run with certain weapons, but as an individual, Rothgar would be free to use whatever's most comfortable.  Hope this helps.

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

So how much in hunting involved?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

*rangerjohn* — Hunting is done both for sport and food, although there's plenty of domesticated herd animals as well.  It's a proper use of one's time and skill, though, even if there's plenty of meat, to go hunt — particularly during peace time — it shows one's prowess.

And for everyone, here's a quick map I made with the CC2 demo.  It's really small.  I'll insert a link to the bigger map so everyone can play with it and get a look at it...just let me get this one up first...

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

http://www.unc.edu/~nvm/n/reach.jpg

Note: I forgot to label the Chasm — it's the jagged grey thing south of the Broken Lands and north of the Splinterwood.    I couldn't make this too much bigger without making things problematically huge.  Hope this helps.  E-mail me for the full size map in either .jpg or CC2 format.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for posting the map. Makes it a lot easier for geographically challenged, i.e. me. 

Could you please send the large map to folkert.siedler@t-online.de?

Thanks in advance!

Folkert


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 2, 2003)

So where are the ports?  I assume all of us will have to sail to where the campaign starts, if were not already there.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

In the mail.  It's about 511 kb, which takes a fairly long time to load on my dial-up — the text is still small, so you may have to do some guesswork, but it's larger than either version on here.  Cauldron, incidentally, is the black splotch in the southern mountain range's northern end.

Best,
tKL


----------



## GWolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey Lion, Just stay on for 1 half hour and I'll post my Pc.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *So where are the ports?  I assume all of us will have to sail to where the campaign starts, if were not already there. *




Ah.  I hadn't gotten to that part yet, but since you've brought it up...  I would like everyone to be in Cauldron @ the start of the campaign — why you're there is up to you and whether or not you all know each other is also up to you.  I'm fine with some of you knowing each other and others not, but you all need to be in Cauldron for some reason.  The other option is having you all be travelling with a merchant caravan headed into the town.  It would be overland, which would give you all a chance to get to know each other (except Hu'ka, who's a native Cauldronite).  Just some thoughts.  And, unfortunately, you can't sail into Cauldron as it's at the top of a dormant volcano.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## GWolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Email me that map please. GMWolf@optonline.net


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 2, 2003)

I still have to get to the island its  on.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

Sure.  Sufford runs ferries to Arándhe (the two cities south of The Sink).  From Arándhe, you can pick up a caravan or whatever to get there.  Sure, it's a bit of a hike, but it's only about a week's journey from the Chasm to Sufford and then about 5 days or so to Cauldron from there.  Does that work?

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

KL, just received the map without any problem. Once again thanks!

Further question concerning: I had considered for my still open feat slot  taking the feat Weapon Focus: Two-Handed Sword with plan for a feat from Sword&Fist, i.e. "monkey grip" (lets you wield a weapon one size larger than yourself with a -2 malus). [NO, I don't plan on dual-wielding anything or using a shield, it just would look so much cooler , if the 6'9" hobgoblin could wield it one-handed in pressing moments.]


What's your opinion on this?

Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

We'll cross that bridge when we get there?    Seriously, right now I'm not sure that I want to be adding feats from books I don't own.  That said, if you want that and Dog Faced God tells me what he's looking at, let me think on it and we'll see.  How's that?

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, the matter is this:

I'm basically munchkin enough to consider WF a wasted feat on it's own, so I would take it if it lead to "Monkey Grip"; if it doesn't, I would rather not. 

Complete Text:

*Monkey Grip [General] *
You use a wider variety of sizes of weapons. 
Prerequisites: Base attack bonus +3, Weapon Focus with the appropriate weapon, Str 13+. 
Benefit: You can use one melee weapon that is one size larger than you in one hand. For example, a halfling with the Monkey Grip feat can use a longsword in one hand. You suffer a —2 penalty on your attack roll when using this feat. This feat can be taken multiple times, each time with a different weapon. 
Normal: Only weapons of your size or smaller can normally be wielded with one land. 


If you don't want it in your campaign, no problem, I will find something else!

Folkert


----------



## GWolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Geebo Kozolin 
Rogue Level 1
Alignment:  Chaotic Neutral
Age: 55

STR: 10
DEX: 15
CON: 10
INT: 14
WIS:  10
CHA:  13


HP:  6
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (flatfooted 12, touch 12)
BAB: +0
Speed: 30'

Fortitude: +0
Reflex: +4
Will: +0

Melee Attack Bonus:  +0
Ranged Attack Bonus:  +2

Weapons:
Hand Crossbow	+2		1d4	19-20/x2	30ft Tiny Piercing 
Light Crossbow	+2		1d8	19-20/x2	80ft Small Piercing
Dagger (Thrown)	+2		1d4	19-20/x2	30ft Tiny Piercing 
Dagger			+0 		1d4	19-20/x2	30ft Tiny Piercing
*All Ranged Attacks +1 Damage when within 30ft.


Armor:
Leather Armor		 AC +2 	Max Dex +6 		AC Check -0


Skills:
Alchemy +6
Craft (Poison) +6
Craft (Trap Making) +6
Hide +6
Move Silently +6
Tumble +6
Open Lock +6
Disable Device +6
Diplomacy +5
Bluff +5
Disguise +5
Sense Motive  +4

Feats: 
*Sneak Attack +1d6
Point Blank Shot

Languages:  Common, Elven, Gnome, and Dwarven


Equipment: 
Leather Armor [10gp]
Hand Crossbow [100gp]
Light Crossbow [35gp]
5 Daggers [10gp]
100 Arrows [10gp]
35 Gold [35gp]

My name is Geebo, Geebo Kozolin. I’m a gnome hit man, I don’t practically like killing people but the money is quite good, and money is real important to make it in this world. My therapist said I should write down things about myself and my past as a means of growing, or something like that. I’m just trying to make sure I don’t slip into an evil state of mind as so many of my kind have.

As early as I could remember, I was part of a small group of travelers on a far off island. I learned later that this island was called Floodrun islands. My parents were travelers or inventors or both and were part of some great elven expedition to explore. Well, that didn’t last long. 

While I was little my father, whose name was Keygo by the way, gave me a crossbow, because I was in charge of hunting food for our family. I must’ve been about 15 or so then. Even though I was young I took the task greatly. I didn’t mind killing the animals, I needed to eat, and so did my family. 

Maybe the animals were angered at me, or food was low or something similar, because a whole pack of wolves came in a violent rage to our camp one early morning. I was awoken by their growls and the screams of elves being ripped apart. I grabbed my crossbow, and my hunting knife and left my tent. I saw many, many dead bodies. Both my parents ripped apart, in the toothy maws of gray skinned beasts. Well, I shot them both and equally ended their lives.

I grabbed food and luckily escaped the camp. I must’ve run 50 miles before I collapsed in depressed, angry, and worn out heap. The next thing I know I awoke in a bed, a bed in a dusty room. There was an old human man there. His name was Grem, or maybe it was Gram. He told me nursed me back to life. I thanked him; he also told me that I was now in the city of Araudine. 

Well, there was a catch to all this. The man showed me his wizardly powers, and told me he was actually an elf hater and was working against the elves of the city, and That I would have to help him kill some elf lord or something, and then he would get me to the mainland and I could do whatever I wanted. I was about 21 or so then, and I agreed.

I did it; with a new weapon Grem gave me, a smaller hand crossbow. The bolt I used to shoot the elf was tipped in poison, deadly poison too. Needless to say, I did it, wanting to go this place Grem called the mainland. The poor elf was a lady, never liked killing ladies. 

I had to kill Grem, no not because he made me do the hit. It was because of what I found him doing to another elf lady the next day. Lets just say it wasn’t very pleasant. She screamed a lot too. This man was a savage. I shot him, while he was in ‘the act’. He fell the floor, blood spilling from the hole in his neck. The elven girl, Christie, she was called if recall, helped me get to the mainland once I saved her.

I stowed away on some ship, heading for another elven town known as Floodrun. Once there, I didn’t know what to do with myself. My life lacked purpose. I soon began needing money for food my only answer being to become a burglar. I didn’t like taking the peoples money, but I didn’t like not eating either. So many tough choices I’ve made…law over unlaw, good and evil…I just try to not think about it much and do what I want, but back to my story.

The local thieves guild, forced me (quite easily, I wasn’t up to battling a group of thieves) into joining them. I first worked as a hit man then, but once I botched up one of there assigned hits, they wanted my head. It wasn’t really my fault I messed up, how was I to know the greedy merchant was actually a necromantic cleric?

I stole some money from them, and have been hitching rides from there all the way to the cauldron, performing simple hits and burglaries the whole time. Now that I have arrived I am looking to save my money to open an assassins guild of my own, but to get money for that (travel and food had cost me a lot) I am signing out as a freelancer to merchants, adventurers, guilds, anybody that will pay me enough.

“Hi I’m Geebo Kozolin, I’m not married, don’t have any kids, and I’d blow your head off if someone paid me enough”

Appearance
Geebo is exactly the average height and weight for a gnome, his hair is black and fine, but his eyes are gray, and he keeps his face shaved. He wears casual black/gray clothing, comfortable and flexible. He has a black hat (like one you would find in a bantam outfit) that he uses when it is cold, or when he is working sometimes.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 2, 2003)

Gwolf you really think a paladin and an assassin are going to work together?  I think the little guy has personality my character on the other hand....


----------



## GWolf (Feb 2, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Gwolf you really think a paladin and an assassin are going to work together?  I think the little guy has personality my character on the other hand.... *




Thanks for the compliment. Besides my guy being a professional killer, he isnt evil and is overall pretty friendly. It may work, you never know. Maybe Geebo and your character will have something in comon.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

*Again with the list.  Would somebody control this guy?*

Hi all.   This is what the party's looking like so far:

(1) Ftr/Bbn/Rgr/Pal — Douane (Carrach Kozat, Hobgoblin Rgr1)
(2) Sor/Wiz — Ascending Crane (Hu'ka Gnishrak, Canis Sor1)
(3) Clr — Dog Faced God
(4) Rog — GWolf (Geebo Kozolin, Gnome Rog1)
(5) Wildcard 1 — Jalon Odessa (Liandra Ilvarya, Elf Brd1)
(6) Wildcard 2 — rangerjohn (Rothgar, Hobgoblin Pal1 of Heironeous)

So far so good.  As soon as Dog Faced God posts his character, we can all figure out the whats and hows of getting to/being in Cauldron.  So far it seems like this is what we're looking at:

In Cauldron now: Hu'ka, Geebo.
Not in Cauldron: Rothgar, Liandra, Carrach.

Otherwise, I think I'm going to nix Monkey Grip — I don't have the book and I don't know if I'll be picking it up, so...  We'll run with the books in the first post for the time being — the only two books I anticipate adding right now are HoHF: Dwarves and HoHF: Elves (and possibly the MM2 or Races of Faerûn, but those won't really effect us).  Otherwise, I'm saving for 3.5e.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 2, 2003)

Hmmm... there's been alot of action in this thread since I went to sleep to last night - I guess that's what I get for living in a different hemisphere to most of you.  

Love the characters, guys, especially Hu'ka.  It looks like we're gonna be a group of misfits though - a kobold, gnome and elf running around with a couple of hobgoblins. 

Thanks for the map, KL, will make it much easier to finalise Lia's background.  Coincidentally enough, an Expansionist/Victorian british aristocracy was pretty much the flavour I was envisioning for Liandra's family.

Just a quick clarificaion on how you'll be handling bardic music in the game:  In most of the games I run I treat bard songs as requiring a standard action to begin singing, but afterwards the bard is free to act in combat whilst she continues to sing for the duration of the song.  I understand, however, that there are two other common methods for dealing with bardic music (either that it requires a misc. free action to start singing, and a free action to continue every round thereafter, which I feel is terribly overpowered, or that it requires a standard action to start singing, and another standard action to continue singing for every round of the song's duration).  

I'm perfectly fine with any of these methods, and it makes no difference to my choice of playing a bard, but it'd make it easier to plan Lia's combat actions if I knew in advance.  Thanks.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

I thought the same thing, rangerjohn, but Geebo doesn't seem like a disruptive CN as far as I can tell (he's probably about as CN as I would let fly in the campaign, by the way, he's a bit amoral, but seems like he could be a team player — as far as I can tell, he's more concerned with security than blood).  It should make for an interesting tension between the two PCs (as long as it doesn't get too far out of hand).  Plus, the party's looking fairly balanced as far as alignments go (LG, NG, N, CG, CN, and DFG's cleric) — there's going to be a lot of philosophical differences, even if Geebo's not CN.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 2, 2003)

While we're waiting, anything you have on the Canis race, Kajamba?  How they act, how they view themselves, is there a Canis town, etc etc.

Anything will help!

(Otherwise I have this tendency to make stuff up as I go along!!!)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

*Jalon* — Let's go with the second version, standard action to start, standard action to continue, for the time being.  The free-free version is a bit too good, I think, and it seems like standard-free would be, too.

*Ascending Crane* — Canis don't build their own settlements.  They generally live in human or elven cities and towns.  Otherwise, what I gave you is what I have — feel free to make stuff up as you need to do so.  That'd be neat.

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 2, 2003)

KL how involved are the gods in this world?  Obviously, my character was going done the wrong path for awhile.  (Hunter I mean and doesn't have a single class skill, )either something drastic happened or he gave up in frustration.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

*rangerjohn* — The gods are fairly hands off — when they want to influence events, they mobilize their clergy.  So, I guess you could say that the gods are hands off, but the clergies are very involved, which some inhabitants of the Reach would feel is the same thing.  

If anyone has any questions like these or thoughts ("I feel like X should be like this..."), bring it up, I'm definitely open for dialogue.  These are really appropriate and enjoyable questions, rangerjohn.    (At least for me, you're probably fairly annoyed that you have to be asking them...) 

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 2, 2003)

No problem, I'm exploring the character as much as you are the world.  Or maybe more precisely he's opening himself up little by little.  I didn't enter into this with a preconcieved idea, which makes it harder but hopefully more enjoyable in the long run.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Sorry if CN is causing any problems I am all for changing, it I just don't know what  Would fit better. The Only thing I could think of would be true neutral, I would think a good alignment would be out, but I don't think my guy is too far from it.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm fine with it as is.  Like I said above, he doesn't seem like a disruptive CN.  Your call.

Oh — I'll mark this as full as soon as Dog Faced God  posts his cleric.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 2, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Dog Faced God — I don't own the splat books, so my answer's going to have to be no.  What were you looking at?
> *




There were a couple feats that allow you to do other nifty stuff with turn undead attempts:

*Divine Might* [Divine]
You can channel energy to increase the damage you deal in combat.
*Prerequisite: * Ability to turn or rebuke undead, Cha 13+, Str 13+, Power Attack.
*Benefit: * Spend one of your turn/rebuke undead attempts to add your Charisma bonus to your weapn damage for a number of rounds equal to your Charisma bonus.

*Divine Vigor* [Divine]
You can channel energy to increase your speed and Constitution.
*Prerequisites: * Ability to turn or rebuke undead, Cha 13+, Extra Turning.
*Benefit: * Spend one of your turn/rebuke undead attempts to increase your base speed by 10 feet and gain a +2 enhancement bonus to your Constitution.  These affects last a number of minutes equal to your Charisma modifier.

There are a couple of spells as well, but they are above 1st level, so I'll wait until it matters to dump those on you.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 2, 2003)

Any room left?
I'd like to play a Canus Kobald druid
I really liked your D&D/COC game.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

*Dog Faced God* — I'm going to be consistent here and say no on the splat book stuff (I nixed Monkey Grip, so it's only fair).  That said, if I do pick them up (it's an ongoing battle — if I can snag them off e-Bay for little cash, I probably will pick them up), I will let you retrofit your characters and swap out feats at the time I get them.  How's that?

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi, *Argent*.   We're actually full with a party of six players, but you're more than welcome to take a slot as an alternate or just lurk and comment and what not.  I'd be happy to have you involved.  Thanks for the kind words about Dead of Winter — I had fun running it.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 2, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Hi, Argent.   We're actually full with a party of six players, but you're more than welcome to take a slot as an alternate or just lurk and comment and what not.  I'd be happy to have you involved.  Thanks for the kind words about Dead of Winter — I had fun running it.
> 
> Best,
> tKL *



Happy to be here! 
Foxphyre will wait his turn.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

Great, Argent.  

And the updated list (it's so damn fun to post...postcount=postcount+1):

(1) Douane (Carrach Kozat, Hobgoblin Rgr1)
(2) Ascending Crane (Hu'ka Gnishrak, Canis Sor1)
(3) Dog Faced God (Clr1)
(4) GWolf (Geebo Kozolin, Gnome Rog1)
(5) Jalon Odessa (Liandra Ilvarya, Elf Brd1)
(6) rangerjohn (Rothgar, Hobgoblin Pal1 of Heironeous)
(Alt1) Argent (Foxphyre, Canis Drd1 *tentative*)

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

KL,

sorry for the delay in posting/correcting my info. Unfortunately it  will probably have to wait till tomorrow until I can add stuff, since we're having local elections over here and as a politics major I ought to pay attention. 

Concernig the Monkey Grip, no problem!

However this leads to another question: I don't seem to be able to find a suitable feat, fitting into my vision of the PC. (My accessible sources are only the Core Rules and the first two splatbooks, and frankly said, after 2 years of playing I'm rather tired of the standard feats.)
Can I just forfeit the 1st lvl feat?


Folkert


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 2, 2003)

Qoll Eroe, Human, LN Cleric (1) of Wee Jas
Age: 21   

STR: 14     +2
DEX: 10
CON: 12     +1
INT:   8     -1
WIS: 15    +2
CHA: 13    +1

AC: 16 (+5 armor, +1 shield)
HP: 9
SPEED: 20

SAVES:
FORT +3
REF +2
WILL +4

BAB: +0
WEAPONS:
Dagger: +2 melee, +0 ranged.  1d4+2 damage, Crit: 19-20/x2
Mace, light: +2 melee, 1d6+2 damage, Crit: 20/x2

Armor:
BREASTPLATE, 30#, AC bonus: +5, Check penalty: -4
BUCKLER: 5#, AC Bonus: +1, Check penalty: -1

Other Inventory:
Father's arcane spellbook

Skills:
Concentration +4 (3 ranks)
Diplomacy +4 (3 ranks)
Heal +5 (3 ranks)
Knowledge (religion) +2 (3 ranks)
Spellcraft +3 (4 ranks)

Special abilities:
Cast law spells at +1 caster level
Use spell completion magic items at 1/2 cleric level
Rebuke undead 4/day
Spontaneous Casting: _inflict_ spells

Feats:
Toughness
Lightning Reflexes

Spells: 3,2+1

Prepared:
0 level:
Cure minor wounds (x2)
Guidance

1st Level
Cure light wounds (x2)
Protection from Chaos (domain spell)

Qoll grew up in the city of Cauldron.  His parents built and maintained a small shrine to Wee Jas, as well as operated a small cemetery there.  His mother, a priestess of Wee Jas, passed on the religion to her son.  His father, a wizard, tried to teach Qoll in the ways of magic, but Qoll could never seem to get the hang of it.  His father always told him that he could never speak the incantations correctly.  As a result, Qoll is meticulous about his speech.  He makes it a point to enunciate every letter of every word, and tries to construct what he says before he says it, as an exercise.  The result is quite often... interesting.

Two months ago, a fire claimed the house that his parents had built, and the shrine to Wee Jas.  Sadly, for Qoll, his parents also died in the fire.  For the last two months, debtors and city officials have been carving up the estate.  There will be no inheritence for Qoll, and the shrine will not be rebuilt.  Today, Qoll has finished salvaging what he can from the fire: His father's spellbook, a ceremonial breastplate, dagger and mace, and a stylized onyx pendant of the visage of Wee Jas.  His future is uncertain.

I geeked out on The Hero Machine for a few, and came up with a picture of Qoll Eroe


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2003)

*Douane* — No problem.  Elections are important.  As for the other, I'd rather you didn't forfeit the first level feat — mostly because, in the event that the splat books never enter into play, you'll have a hard time qualifying for feats later.  Here's one or two from HoHF:Half-Orcs which might be appropriate for Carrach:

(1) Terrifying Physique (Str modifier to Intimidate Checks)
(2) Scavenger (-2 penalty for using a weapon/armor without the appropriate proficiency)

Also, what about the Favored Enemy feats from the Book of Hallowed Might?  Or Blooded from the FRCS (+2 on init., +2 on Spot).  Just some thoughts.

And, with Dog Faced God starting to post his character, we can now put up names of all the PCs:

(1) Douane (Carrach Kozat, Hobgoblin Rgr1)
(2) Ascending Crane (Hu'ka Gnishrak, Canis Sor1)
(3) Dog Faced God (Qoll Eroe, Clr1 of Wee Jas)
(4) GWolf (Geebo Kozolin, Gnome Rog1)
(5) Jalon Odessa (Liandra Ilvarya, Elf Brd1)
(6) rangerjohn (Rothgar, Hobgoblin Pal1 of Heironeous)
(Alt1) Argent (Foxphyre, Canis Drd1 *tentative*)

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

KL,

thanks for the reply.

(Ah, a moment of peace. They are talking about soccer now. )

Okay, I'll keep looking a feat.

Regarding the FE, I meant to ask you: What kind of possible FE is prevalent near the Icy Seas; I would assume Beasts?

Just for clarification on my part:

I had imagined the Icy Seas as a basically inhabitable location, shunned by most known races. Well, except for that still undisclosed and secretive race that helped Carrach survive due to old bonds with the family. Sort of like the North pole. OK?


Also, before i forget once again,  would it possible to have the 2H-sword made of an entirely different material and not of steel, since that should already have become brittle.
(I had thought of Mithral, since that doesn't give any bonuses to weapons, or perhaps something else; I could take a look at my old MERP soucebooks, they had quite a list of materials.)


Folkert


----------



## GWolf (Feb 2, 2003)

My Ac is actully one Higher. I forgot size bonus.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey, folks.  I've been off reading Thomas Carlyle's *Past and Present* most of the evening and if you're looking to read a book by a writer with an absolutely beserk prose style, he's your man (good stuff, too).  I know, I know, you're so excited...   Anyhow, on to the fun!

*Douane* — The far northern part of the Reach (the north shores of the Broken Lands bordering on the Ice Seas) would mostly have undead as its primary inhabitants.  Maybe evil outsiders (demons, devils, too).  As for the sword, what type of other material are you suggesting?  All the materials I've looked at in the DMG and Magic of Faerûn would give your sword a bit of an edge (so to speak), and it would drive the cost of the item up from a few hundred to a couple thousand in value.  I'm assuming you don't want a bone weapon.  However, what I could do, is give you a broken sword ("tKL — what a bastard!") made out of some other metal and we could work its repair into the campaign.  For a useable weapon, you're going to have to run with steel, though.

*GWolf* — No problem.  Thanks for the heads up.

*Dog Faced God* — Hero Machine, eh?  Too funny.  Cool stuff, though.  He's a pretty happy looking priest of Wee Jas.  Anyhow, good deal and thanks for finishing out Qoll Eroe.

The list:
(1) Douane (Carrach Kozat, Hobgoblin Rgr1)
(2) Ascending Crane (Hu'ka Gnishrak, Canis Sor1)**
(3) Dog Faced God (Qoll Eroe, Human Clr1 of Wee Jas)**
(4) GWolf (Geebo Kozolin, Gnome Rog1)**
(5) Jalon Odessa (Liandra Ilvarya, Elf Brd1)
(6) rangerjohn (Rothgar, Hobgoblin Pal1 of Heironeous)
(Alt1) Argent (Foxphyre, Canis Drd1 *tentative*)
** Indicates that character is currently in Cauldron, per background given.

So, here're my questions:
(1) for Ascending Crane, Dog Faced God, and GWolf — you're in Cauldron, so do you know each other at all?  What do you all currently do during the day?
(2) for Douane, Jalon, and rangerjohn — how are you getting to Cauldron?  My suggestion remains the caravan, but that's up to all of you.

Thanks all,
the Carlyle Lion


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 3, 2003)

I think the easiest explanation is that Liandra takes a caravan to Cauldron, as she feels that the region would be the easiest place to find action, intrigue and adventure.  Of course, whether she's ready for adventure if she finds it is a different matter.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 3, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *So, here're my questions:
> (1) for Ascending Crane, Dog Faced God, and GWolf — you're in Cauldron, so do you know each other at all?  What do you all currently do during the day?
> *




Qoll's parents and he might have buried friends or relatives of Geebo and Hu'ka (more than likely, a few of Geebo's victims), and met them that way.  Qoll would certainly jump at the chance to learn about the burial rituals of other cultures and races.

For the past couple montsh Qoll has been spending his days cleaning up the mess that the fire left.  Perhaps Geebo or Hu'ka know someone that could put me up until I get back on my feet?


----------



## Douane (Feb 3, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> * [...]
> Douane — The far northern part of the Reach (the north shores of the Broken Lands bordering on the Ice Seas) would mostly have undead as its primary inhabitants.  Maybe evil outsiders (demons, devils, too).  As for the sword, what type of other material are you suggesting?  All the materials I've looked at in the DMG and Magic of Faerûn would give your sword a bit of an edge (so to speak), and it would drive the cost of the item up from a few hundred to a couple thousand in value.  I'm assuming you don't want a bone weapon.  However, what I could do, is give you a broken sword ("tKL — what a bastard!") made out of some other metal and we could work its repair into the campaign.  For a useable weapon, you're going to have to run with steel, though.
> *




KL,

just to make myself clear: I wasn't looking for a "freebie" bonus of any kind with the weapon.  I just thought, since the greatsword was his mother's weapon and is obviously still working, it had to be made of some other material than steel, since that would hardly have survived the years in the cold.


Concering to trek to Cauldron:

While Carrach is not exactly a social person , i.e. someone who would travel with a trek because of a need for companionship, perhaps they needed to hire a scout for the travel?


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 3, 2003)

*Douane* — Fair enough.  Sorry to imply that you were looking for a freebie.    As for the sword, it looks, acts, and quacks like steel.  Odder things have happened.  

Anyhow, this is good with the background stuff, keep it coming.  I'd like to start the campaign sometime toward the end of the week — either Thursday night or Friday will be my first post.  I'll put a link to the game thread in here.  This will then become the OOC thread.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 3, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Douane — Fair enough.  Sorry to imply that you were looking for a freebie.   [...]
> *




Aargh, that's definitely not what I wanted say! I'm very sorry if it came across that way.

I just wanted to state a little bit clearer what I meant regarding the weapon. (Well, I realize now, posting at 6 AM local time, sleep deprivation and myself being a German don't go all that well together. )

Just to explain the origin of that idea: 

I've read some accounts of german soldiers during WW II, who did experience just that, like bayonets snapping or pieces of vehicles breaking off.


Folkert


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 3, 2003)

DFG - I could conceivably have known your father, as I have quite a few dealings with the Magi of Cauldron.  Perhaps I occasionally ran messages from him to his family? (i.e., you)

Perhaps you come to me, bringing your father's book - and have me appraise it...?

Just some thoughts....


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 3, 2003)

*Douane* — No worries.  It's late (0149 hrs), I've been studying for almost 6 consecutive hours, and I'm an English grad student (trained to read between the lines).    Anyhow, that's neat about the WWII soldiers, but I think I'm going to run with a slight bit less realism for now.  

Anyhow, I should get back to studying.  Still a long ways to go tonight.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 3, 2003)

KL,

okay; I will try to curb my "longing for realism".  

(Unfortunately, I'm a history MA specializing in the Republik of Weimar and Nationalsocialism, so the memory of that accounts cam forward somewhat naturally. Playing in game set in the WW II didn't help, either.  )


Back onto the original issue:

1. I still think about taking beasts as FE for the ranger, I don't believe Undead of Evil Outsiders are a good source of food. Your thoughts?

2. How closely knit is the hobgoblin society in the chasm? The reason I'm asking is establish whether our stalwart paladin has heard of the Kozat familiy and their doom. On one side the Kozats were neither a large family or nowhere near the top of the civil society, on the other hand, such a fall would surely be spoken of in a dominantly lawful society.

3. I've thought of taking "Improved Initiative" as the missing feat, according to motto "be quick or be dead", since I imagine such an unforgivable climate will give no second chances to the slow.

4. Hobgoblin travelers in the South: an uncommon sight?



Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 3, 2003)

*Douane* — Ah, we've a clashing of disciplines — that'll do it.    Good deal.  I was very nearly a history major as an undergrad, but found that English suited me a little bit more.  Took a great course on WWII from one of the history profs, though...

1.  Nope, you're right.  Undead and evil outsiders are not a good source of food.  My bad.  I didn't realize you wanted a food source.  There are some beasts up there, but not a tremendous lot.  I'll get you a list later this evening if you like.  Perytons from Monsters of Faerûn do come to mind off hand.

2.  It's rather large — stories may have been told, but at the same time, as the accusers were so wrong, they may not be told much.  After all, it's embarrassing.  Rothgar probably hasn't heard of you.

3.  Great.  That works for me.  

4.  One hobgoblin here or there, not uncommon.  More than one in one place at a time, very uncommon.  So you alone wouldn't be, but Carrach *and* Rothgar will be.

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 3, 2003)

Guarding the caravan sounds good for Rothgar.  It's best way to get there and sounds like something a hobgoblin paladin would do.  After all they are known for protecting the masses.

  Is there a church to Heironius in  Couldron?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 3, 2003)

Quick response in regards to *rangerjohn*'s question: there is no temple to Heironeous in Cauldron.  The two main temples in the city are to Kord and St. Cuthbert — the Temple of Lordly Might and the Church of St. Cuthbert.  There *could* be shrines to Heironeous.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for answering, KL!



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> * [...]
> 1.  Nope, you're right.  Undead and evil outsiders are not a good source of food.  My bad.  I didn't realize you wanted a food source.  There are some beasts up there, but not a tremendous lot.  I'll get you a list later this evening if you like.  Perytons from Monsters of Faerûn do come to mind off hand.[...]*




Actually my mistake! 
My thoughts went like this: If your main priority is to survive, it would be better to know how to fight those beings who can prove to be beneficial to your survival, i.e. beasts for food, skin, etc. [Or are magical beasts more aprropriate to the Icy seas?] Meaningless fights with undead, especially if you are alone, should be avoided by any means.


Also, is the rather close relationship between Hobgoblins and goblins still in effect and if so, how do they relate to each other? Well, and how do they get along?


Another question: Lately I've been thinking on my Search-skill. Is it still appropriate for someone living in an icy waste? I somehow don't think there were things to search for, except as means of survival, and that's what Wilderness Lore is for. Any input on this dissent?


Folkert


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 3, 2003)

Well there goes that reason for travelling to Cauldron.  Hmm why would a hobgoblin paladin be travelling there?  Other than already knowing there is a problem in the area; this does not seem appropiate.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, I'll have Geebo having just performed a hit, in disguise, early that morning.

Are we starting in a bar or....?

As for knowing other people, he'll probably know of them, as they are possible hits.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi, all.  Hope all is well.

*Douane* — I was looking at the peryton, and I can honestly say that that's not really a creature I want to have in my world (I hadn't really thought about it when I brought it up), so my best suggestion would be for you to survive on elk, snow leopards, polar bears, etc. — that said, you could have outsiders as an FE because of the competition for the same food sources.  Or even undead, who you may have to fend away to get at your kills.  You can take beasts if you want to, too, but I don't have a lot of specifics on what beasts would live that far north.  I'll keep on looking. 

*rangerjohn* — Maybe as part of a societal or religious initiation ceremony Rothgar has to spend time walking the land and doing service to his ancestors and clan or Heironeous, depending.  A thought at least, and it would fit how I see the hobgoblin tribes.

*GWolf* — In response to your question, no, we're not starting in a tavern.    Although, so I can pick a plausible way to start, I'd like to know daily schedules, focusing mostly on the latter half of the day.

And, for *everyone* — I should have said this earlier, but I'll be rolling most of the dice for the game, but will try to show you what I'm rolling for you where appropriate, unless people would rather not see the rolls.

Thanks all.  I'll try to get some more information up tonight, but it'll be later for sure.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 4, 2003)

*A Lion's View of Cauldron*

Some quick *notes on Cauldron* for all of you —  

*The Town of Cauldron*, Severen Navalant, Lord Mayor.
The town of Cauldron rests on the inner bowl of a dormant volcano, ancient and nameless.  The crater of the volcano has long since filled with icy cold, clear water.  Buildings built of volcanic rock and wood line the rim of the lake, towering over the streets and each other.  The poorer citizens, as a general rule, live close to the lake, with the buildings and the town becoming cleaner, more respectable, and wealthier as you move away from the center.  Overall, the cramped city can barely accomodate its bustling population.

The outer edge of the town, coinciding with the volcano's outer rim, is lined with a 50 ft. tall wall of jet black malachite.  Only four roads break this wall — (1) the Imperial Road from the Tharokas and the north, (2) the Arandhine Road from Arándhe and Sufford, (3) the Coastway, running up the eastern coast of the Reach and snaking into the eastern side of Cauldron, and (4) the Great Southern Trail from the kingdoms of the south.  The four main roads of Cauldron wind around the central lake in concentric circles: Ash Avenue on the inside, followed by Lava Avenue, Magma Avenue, and, finally, Obsidian Avenue on the outer edge.

Major Features: Temples dedicated to Kord (The House of Lordly Might) and St. Cuthbert (The Church of St. Cuthbert) are the major houses of worship, although the town supports a number of smaller shrines here and there.  Accomodations can be sought all over town, from the cheap but sketchy Tipped Tankard Tavern to the impressive Drunken Morkoth Inn.  Smaller rooming houses dot the city and something can surely be found to everyone's tastes.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey all.  Just wanted to let you know that Dragon 304 (the feats and weapons present in "Mercenaries for Hire: The Nameless Legion" by Mike Mearls) as well as Heroes of High Favor: Elves are both in play.  Stopped into my FLGS and picked them up.  

I may have some news Friday afternoon about new books in play that should make some of you happy.  It all depends on the outcomes of a couple of e-Bay auctions.  Okay, five e-Bay auctions.  I doubt they'll all work out, but if they work out for any of them, I'll be pretty happy.  Right now (with 3 days to go), only 2 auctions look like a lock.  The rest are pretty close.  

Incidentally, I cannot recommend the HoHF series enough — BadAxe does a great job with these books.  They're inexpensive, useful, and just plain well-designed.  I don't have HoHF: Dwarves yet, but depending on the results of the auctions, I might order it.  The Elf and Half-orc books are just *that* good, IMO.  Anyhow, I'm done pimping for Wulf's company (until I get Dwarves). 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2003)

KL,

stop daydreaming about that WOT character. There is more important stuff to do. 

Hope you don't mind if I bring this up again:



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> *
> Also, is the rather close relationship between Hobgoblins and goblins still in effect and if so, how do they relate to each other? Well, and how do they get along?
> 
> Another question: Lately I've been thinking on my Search-skill. Is it still appropriate for someone living in an icy waste? I somehow don't think there were things to search for, except as means of survival, and that's what Wilderness Lore is for. Any input on this dissent?
> *





Regarding the FE, it seems that animals is in order?

Also, one other thing: You brought up the idea of a broken sword as inheritance (it probably shattered somewhere in the cold). The more I think about this, it would make a nice story element.

"I'm Carrach, son of Arathorn."  


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 4, 2003)

*Douane* — I missed that question about hobgoblins and goblins — they aren't friends, they don't play together, and they don't even know the same games.    Seriously, they're about as distinct as you can get in terms of culture and not at all friendly to each other (it's not "kill on sight" but it's not all that far off either).  Search is appropriate, as it'd cover just about anything not covered by wilderness lore, so I'd not worry about it.  As for the sword, that works for me — I'll work it into the game.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks, KL!

Just working on the missing background, so I can finally get the full character up. 

About the sword: if it doesn't fit in, just forget it! (Just came home from another viewing of "The Two Towers".  )

Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey all!  Just wanted to let you all know that you should look for the game to start on Friday afternoon!    Any questions, etc. post them here or email me.  The only thing that could stop me from starting the game is if the board slows down something vicious again (like it did this afternoon).   

Best,
tKL


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 6, 2003)

Groovy.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Douane (Feb 6, 2003)

[Edit: Taken care of!]



Now, for the usual question: 

While searching through my files, I came aross the "FR Guidelines", a pdf put out before the FRCS, I think. There I found a feat called "Survivor" (+1 Fort save; +2 wilderness lore). Is this still part of the FRCS? And if so, is it acceptable to you?


Also, the character Carrach on page 1 of this thread is revised with full equipment, description and personality.


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey there.  About scheduling — is anyone else in a similar boat as Douane?  If so, I'm happy to move the first move up to Sunday or even Monday — let me know.  Otherwise, I need you all to finalize what's going on or else I'll make assumptions based on your chatter in this thread (about to be renamed as the OOC thread for the game, even though there's no game thread as of yet).  Oh, *Douane* — Survivor is fine, you're more than welcome to take it.  

Also, it's looking like those e-Bay auctions are pretty much in line.  I don't want to jinx myself, so I won't say anything yet, but it looks like I'm going to win all five of them.  Pretty cool, really.

Off to study.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 6, 2003)

Actually I'm ready to go _now_.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm ready whenever everyone else is.


----------



## Douane (Feb 6, 2003)

To all involved!

Please disregard my prior post [since edited] concerning myself not being able to post/play on friday!

I've just got off the phone with my friend, who has never participated in a PbP-game. Thus he would like to take a look at how these things work and will be watching over my shoulder, when we start friday.


*Kajamba Lion*,

would it be possible for you to mail me the approximate time (GMT) you intend to start the game? We won't be constantly checking the boards, so if we knew ahead, it would make for much better planning.


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 6, 2003)

Enthusiasm = a good thing.    If I could start today, I would, but it won't fly.  I've got a bunch of stuff to do between now and the time I go to bed tonight.  Thank god I enjoy reading.  (Thomas Carlyle and Thomas De Quincey, here I come.)

As for when I'll be starting the game tomorrow — I hadn't actually thought of it except that I'll post the first move probably around 3:00 pm EST (that should be 8:00 pm GMT), *if* I get back from the Registry of Motor Vehicles in a reasonable time frame — either way, it'll likely not be up until then.  As for the next move after that, it'll be sometime over the weekend — really depends on how quickly people respond.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks, KL!

I (we) will be there!


Any info on the characters you still need?


Folkert


----------



## GWolf (Feb 6, 2003)

Lion, me and you are on the same time zone. Rock on!


----------



## GWolf (Feb 6, 2003)

Lion, me and you are on the same time zone. Rock on!


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm ready to go whenever you are, Kajamba.  I've been watching this thread closely over the last few days, and I'm really looking forward to getting the ball rolling, so to speak.

Keep in mind that I'm in Australia, so my time zone/posting times might not synch up too well with everyone else's.  I tend to keep pretty odd hours though, so this shouldn't pose too much of a problem.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 7, 2003)

No worries on post speed, *Jalon* — I'll probably be keeping a pretty moderate pace (new post every other day or so) — I don't want to make things too crazy for me or for all of you and, probably more importantly, it's a time thing — we all need time to post and do other stuff, so it'll all be pretty casual.

As for information on the characters that I still need, Liandra, Carrach, and Rothgar are entering Cauldron via caravan — they'll probably be just off the caravan and in the city when the game starts.  As for Hu'ka, Qoll, and Geebo, I do need to know what they might be up to — there was chatter about Qoll and Hu'ka possibly knowing each other and also the suggestion that Geebo might know them because of his extracurriculars (how's that for a euphemism?).  Can I run with that?  If so, the campaign will be starting in the early evening one day in the autumn (more specifics tomorrow!).  What would Qoll and Hu'ka be doing at that time?

Finally, *rangerjohn* — you still with us?  Does all this work for you?

Until tomorrow,
tKL


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originially posted by  Kajamba Lion:_
> *there was chatter about Qoll and Hu'ka possibly knowing each other and also the suggestion that Geebo might know them because of his extracurriculars (how's that for a euphemism?). Can I run with that? If so, the campaign will be starting in the early evening one day in the autumn (more specifics tomorrow!). What would Qoll and Hu'ka be doing at that time?*
> 
> Sounds fine to me.  Qoll would probably be finishing up his work around the remains of his burnt home for the day, and going to whatever inn he's put up in to clean up and get some grub.
> ...


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 7, 2003)

OOC:  Hu'ka would be doing what most folks do when they've just recently quit their job - not much of anything!  He's been wandering the streets of Cauldron - seeing old friends, paying off of old debts, etc.  Closing this chapter in his life, and looking forward to the next one.

So Hu'ka could be anywhere - and conceivably would go see how an aquaintance of his was dealing with the death of his parents...


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 7, 2003)

Still here, just having problems posting lately.  As for the first post could you get it up as early as possible?  The library closes at 6 p.m. (est) on FRidays and I have a live game tommorrow.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 7, 2003)

And the first post is up!  I had to make some quick assumptions to get things running — I explained them all in the game thread.  And you can find the game thread over here.  I will try and get another post up this weekend at some point, but it won't be until late tomorrow night or Sunday. 

The other business — I've just won three e-Bay auctions — sometime next week I should have Defenders of the Faith, Song and Silence, and Tome and Blood.  I will know about Masters of the Wild tonight and Sword and Fist tomorrow.  As soon as I figure out what I'll have and when I'll have it, I'll let you all know about retrofitting characters.  Incidentally, this isn't common.  I just happened to have a bit of extra cash and these were reasonably priced auctions on e-Bay.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 7, 2003)

Did you want us to post our actions in initiative order?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi.  I just got back from playing with my RL group.  Ended up being a really good session — finished Of Sound Mind.  And, since we rotate DMs, now I can play again and focus all my DMing attention on this game.    Good deal all around.

Anyhow, good question, *Dog Faced God*.  Just post your actions and I'll sort them.  If you'd like to come up with a standard operating procedure for your PC or use conditionals, that's fine, too.

For Example —
the Kajamba Lion attacks Orc 5.
...if Orc 5 is dead before his action, then the Kajamba Lion casts cure light wounds on Dog Faced God.

You don't need to use this format, but I'm perfectly happy to deal with conditionals and feel like it might not be a bad idea in general to use them (both will make things run more quickly).  Otherwise, I think a SOP would be a good way to go.  

Oh — I didn't win the Masters of the Wild auction.  We'll see about Sword and Fist.  I'll probably pick one or the other up tomorrow depending how things go, so I'll let you all know what's up.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 9, 2003)

Next move is up.  I'll make sure to add letters and numbers to the grid so you all can figure out where to move more easily (i.e. I move to J4, you sunk my battleship, and so on).  As for splat books and e-Bay auctions — I did not win Masters of the Wild (which isn't an issue for this group, really), but I seem to be on the inside track to Sword and Fist.  I should have the first three (DotF, TaB, SaS) Tuesday or Wednesday.  As soon as I read them, I'll let you all know what's in play.  Hope everyone's having a good weekend.  I'll post the next move on Tuesday or as soon as everyone's posted, whichever comes first.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for the map KL, it looks great.

I just thought I'd warn everyone that I'm having computer troubles at the moment, that may take me a few days to sort out.  I should be able to use my roommate's 'net connection to keep up with the game, but I'll probably only be able to post once or twice a day.  I can't foresee that causing too much of a problem, however...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm pretty happy with the map — it should make combats run a lot smoother, so, thanks, Jalon.    As for the posting rate, that should be fine.  

In other news, I did win Sword and Fist.  Should have that within a week or so — once I get a chance to read it, I'll let you all know what's good to go.

Request — I've put up a Rogue's Gallery thread for the game, mostly because it would be easiest for me if all the characters were in the same place.  If you could copy your PCs into this thread, I'd greatly appreciate it.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi, all.  I've posted!  Also, rec'd SaS, TaB, and DotF today — so far, interesting reading.  I'll let you know when things are active for the game.    Finally, if you all could take the time to quickly copy your characters over for the Rogue's Gallery thread, I'd appreciate it — it'll make my life a lot easier when I'm looking up your bonuses and stuff — link in my last post.  I'm mostly asking you to do this, so that, when you level up, you can edit and adjust your own PCs.

A word on how I adjucated Diplomacy — I generally judge by how well you pass your check in this case — the more you pass it by, the better you can influence people's reactions.  Of course, this holds true for missing the check as well, but that's to be expected.  In this case, the target was 15 — Liandra's 15 keeps them from attacking and lowers the DC for subsequent attempts, Geebo's 13 doesn't help any, but it doesn't hurt (it's a near miss), but Hu'ka's 18 passes the DC by enough to have them bring down their swords.  Hope this makes sense.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2003)

Carrach is up in the Rogue's Gallery, KL. (I edited some minor points. Nothing related to the stat-block, though.)

Concerning Sword and Fist:

Good to hear, I really liked some of the stuff presented there, esp. the Lasher and the Ghostwalker. However, I don't think I will need that "Monkey Grip" anymore, the survivor feat seems to be far more fitting.  (Well, for a 1st lvl feat, so perhaps later.  )


Folkert


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 13, 2003)

Guys how do you copy a post to another thread?  I would have already done so but I don't know vBcode.  Thanks


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi, rangerjohn.    It's actually done the same way you'd copy something out of Word or off the Notepad in Windows (I'm assuming it's a similar process on a Mac if you're using one) — Just highlight the text you want to copy using the mouse (point and drag), CTRL-C (or the Copy command from the menu, go to the new thread, hit reply, and then CTRL-V or Paste into the place you'd put your reply.  I don't know if there's a quicker way to do it using VBcode, but that's how I do it.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 14, 2003)

Oh, by the by, SaF just came in the mail today, been reading through it, and I, too, like the Lasher and Ghostwalker (but then again, the Indiana Jones movies and the Man with No Name films have always been favorites of mine).    I'll have more information on the splat books soon (a week or so) — graduate work beckons first. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks KL, character posted to Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey, folks.    Hope everyone's having a good weekend and what not.  Next move is up!  Also, if Ascending Crane, GWolf, and Jalon could post their characters in the Rogue's Gallery thread, that'd be wicked helpful (sorry to seem if I'm harping on this, but it would be helpful, and better if y'all posted them than if I did for leveling and all that).

thanks,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 16, 2003)

I've posted Liandra's stats and background to the Rogues Gallery thread, KL - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Badger (Feb 17, 2003)

*Peanut Gallery Comment*

I know you guys are all currently full, but if a slot does open back up I'd love to be on the waiting list. I can pretty much post everyday, barring when I have to go afloat with my job, and will enjoy you guys' adventure for as long as I can.

Thanks...

Badger


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi, Badger.    You're more than welcome to hop onto the waiting list.  That makes the list:

(1) Argent
(2) Badger

Best,
tKL


----------



## Badger (Feb 19, 2003)

Scweet deal....*grabs bag of popcorn to enjoy the show*


Badger


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey, folks.    Sorry for the late response.  I wanted to get a move up over the last day or so, but I never could get on the boards.  No worries if you all were having the same troubles.  I understand completely.  Anyhow, the next move is up.  

*Douane*: I hope you don't mind, but I assumed that Carrach would go along with the plan to leave and I didn't want to wait too much longer.  I'm assuming that you've had the same issues everyone else has had with accessing the boards and/or just being busy, which is all fine.  Every now and again I'll be posting before everyone's responded just to keep the game moving along.  

Anyhow, hopefully I'll be able to get a couple moves up this weekend.   

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 21, 2003)

I was having trouble accessing the boards too ... luckily it looks as though everything's working fine now.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 24, 2003)

How do you all feel about posting on a more regular schedule?  I'm just curious because I feel like I can speed this up if people want.  At any rate, my next post will be tomorrow afternoon/evening, so...   Just want to get this thing rolling.

*Splat Books* — I still do not own MotW.  Maybe soon (sometime around the 7th or so I'll look into getting it).  As for the others, just run stuff by me first and I'll look into it.  If any of you want to, you've got about one week (until Sunday 2 March 03) to retrofit your characters.  Just post what you want to do and I'll tell you if it's kosher.  How's that sound?

Hope everyone's having a good weekend.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd happily agree to a more frequent posting schedule - my university semester's resumed as of today, so I'll have several breaks per day to access the boards from the campus computers.  Although the current pace of the game has been adequate, I feel that I'd have no trouble posting more frequently.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi, *Jalon*.    The new rate would be something like 3 times a week or so — I'd post my responses on a regular basis — Monday, Thursday, Saturday or Sunday, Wednesday, Friday or something like that.  I'm enjoying the game so far, but I want to get rolling a little bit and get us into the nuts and bolts of the story.

Oh — *for everyone* — as a side note, it looks like *jasamcarl*'s also starting a PbP of Life's Bazaar.  I'd be wicked thankful if you all either didn't read his game thread or, if you do (which is fine, I'm not telling you not to do so), to make sure that you don't use any metagame info you get from his game — not that you would, but he's going to be running it a little faster than I am (daily posts), so I don't want you all to have it ruined or whatnot.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 28, 2003)

Next move is up!  As you can see, I'm trying to get onto a schedule.  For combat, I will not post before everyone else has had a chance to do so, but in this case, it seemed like a good idea.  The next move will be *Saturday* night — I game that night, so it probably won't be until later/near Sunday morning.

In other news, I've heard from Douane, he's having some computer issues, so until he gets them fixed up, he'll probably be MIA, but Carrach will still be present, although he'll have a bit of the strong silent vibe.  Hopefully it won't be long before he's back.

Lastly, check the first post of this thread for an updated list of books in play!

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm back!!!

Well, at least for the moment. Finally got my father's computer to work the way I want.

My new computer should arrive around Tuesday or Wednesday, so I should be ready to fully participate again then.


Still, I've somewhat prepared myself and procured a copy of Dungeon 97. So, should Carrach be searching for certain things in certain locations, it is surely just a coincidence.  

(Honestly, I've bought it just for the mini-game "V for Victory", because we can use that for our ongoing RL campaign. I certainly won't spoil my own fun and enjoyment of this adventure by reading it in the Dungeon.)


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi, *Douane*.  Welcome back.  *V for Victory* is indeed pretty cool.  At least I think so.  

As for everyone else, I got in touch with *GWolf* and he had to drop out, meaning Geebo's about to disappear — I'm opening the game up for another player — which'll have to be a rogue of some sort.  Just letting you all know.

This also means that *Argent* has the first stab at it.  I'll also notify *Badger*, but I believe that he's in jasamcarl's game, so he may be out.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2003)

Yay! I get to stab!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 2, 2003)

Cool.  Post a PC, and when you do, I'll close recruiting.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2003)

*Sando Scrapfinder*

Gnome Rogue level 1
Neutral good.
Str: 10, Dex: 15, Con: 15, Int: 14, Wiz: 8, Cha: 10
Hit Points: 8
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 armor)

Skills:
Alchemy (cc): 2/ +6
Appraise: 4/ +6
Decipher Script: 4/ +6
Disable Device: 4/ +6
Hide: 4/ +10
Listen: 4/ +5
Spot: 4/ +3
Search: 4/ +6
Move Silently: 4/ +6
Open Locks: 4/ +6
Use Magic device: 4/ +4
Use Rope: 4/ +6

Feats: 
Weapon finesse: Dagger

Equipment:
Leather armor [10g]
2 daggers [4g]
Backpack [2g]
Sling
Sling bullets 10 [1s]
Water skin [1g]
Silk rope [10g]
Thief’s tools [30g]
3 sun rods [6g]
10 tindertwigs [10g]
Spent: 73g 1s.
I’m not sure how much we have to spend.

Sando was born into the lap of opulance. He comes from a very well respected and wealthy family. No one suspects the Scrapfinder clan of being a thieve's guild. Oh sure there have been a few strange disapearances of the family members over the years but that is nothing new. Sando unlike the rest of the family is not wholey evil. Infact he is the white sheep of the family. He is unwilling to turn in his own mother and father and extended relatives (think My Big Fat Gnome Wedding with crossbows. ) 
Sando escaped the family lands and has used his training to make peoples lives better. All the time he is worried the family will catch him and drag him back kicking and screaming.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 2, 2003)

Good deal, *Argent*.  Because this has happened so quickly (and also because, on some levels, your character and GWolf's are so similar), I'm going to present two options as to how we can get your character in the game —

(1) *Suspension of Disbelief? Bah!*: We simply subsitute Sando for Geebo and then pretend Geebo doesn't exist.  Although not necessarily my favorite, this is the quick and fast way of doing things.
(2) *A Gnome at Work*: You've been hired to stake out the area around the orphanage by the Church of St. Cuthbert.  After an uneventful day, you return to the temple to talk to Jenya and have dinner before continuing your vigil.  When you arrive, you find her talking to the party.

There are other ways I'm sure, but these are the two cleanest and quickest ways I can think of off hand.  Oh, and I've "closed" this thread — we're no longer recruiting.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2003)

I'll take way 2.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 2, 2003)

Good to have ya aboard, Argent.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 2, 2003)

Consider it done, *Argent* — watch the IC thread for your entrance.  

best,
tKL


----------



## gordonknox (Mar 4, 2003)

Kajamba Lion

I have been reading the accounts of the group and really like what your doing.  

I will lurk.

Also, would it be possible to get on the alternate list?

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 5, 2003)

Sure thing, *gordon*.  You're currently at (2) behind *Badger*, but that may change when *jasamcarl*'s game gets off the ground.  Thanks for the kind words.  

As for tonight's move — I'm going to hold fire until 12:00 AM EST or later to see if more folks have anything to say, if not, then I'll post.  Is there a problem with having set times for moves?  Is there a problem with my moves?  People aren't posting, so something's up — if it's something I can fix, let me know.    Hope all is well with y'all.

*Argent* — you'll be introduced in the thread tonight (I would have done it earlier, but I didn't want to step on the groups toes before doing it).  Just FYI.

thanks,
tKL


----------



## gordonknox (Mar 5, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Sure thing, gordon.  You're currently at (2) behind Badger, but that may change when jasamcarl's game gets off the ground.  Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> As for tonight's move — I'm going to hold fire until 12:00 AM EST or later to see if more folks have anything to say, if not, then I'll post.  Is there a problem with having set times for moves?  Is there a problem with my moves?  People aren't posting, so something's up — if it's something I can fix, let me know.    Hope all is well with y'all.
> 
> ...





Thanks! I look forward to participating.

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 5, 2003)

And here it is, a map of Cauldron.    It identifies the four major roads as well as the locations of the Church of St. Cuthbert and the Drunken Morkoth Inn.

You'll want to go here to see it.  It bogs down this thread far too much to leave it up.  Give me about 5 minutes from 1249 hrs EST and it'll be there.

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 5, 2003)

That's really alot smaller than I had imagined.  This is the biggest city in the area?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, it's pretty much the only city (it's a large town, to be honest), east of Arándhe and Sufford.  The truth is, the Reach isn't the most hospitable place to live and Cauldron's got such a weird location (rim of a dormant volcano), that between the two facts, population growth in Cauldron is pretty slow.

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 5, 2003)

Apparently the whole area is low population.  I got the indication that Cauldron was the largest population center in the area.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi, all.  Just some basic news and whatnot to go with our game.  I've picked up Masters of the Wild, which should be here sometime next week (I think), so that means that all the splats are in play — just ask before you use something (this probably won't make a difference until you're all ready to advance a level).  Also, I have Races of Faerûn on preorder, but I doubt that'll be in play for this game at all.  We'll see.  

As for the game, I have a new, updated map posted for all of you, showing you where the orphanage is in relation to the Church.  

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey, all.  I'm holding fire on the next move until we get some consensus as to where the party's going.  It looks like we've got a split decision — inn or orphanage.  As soon as you all make a decision, I'll post the next move.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 10, 2003)

I think it's going to be the inn.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought the concensus was moving to the Inn aswell.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 11, 2003)

I thought so, but as it seemed people were still talking about it, I didn't want to interfere/push people along to the inn.  I'll have a move up late tonight.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Mar 11, 2003)

Well, I thought it was going to be the inn, until that "mercenary gnome" () brought up a good point: Will the remaining children be properly protected? [A very important point to Carrach's mind.]

BTW: Welcome to the game, Argent!


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 11, 2003)

This, of course, will put the move on hold until you all decide.    I'll take a quorum (might be using that slightly incorrectly) — whatever the next 3 people decide to do is what I'll run with for the next move.  All right, I'm off to bed. 

Night,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 12, 2003)

Just a reminder that I do need you all to decide where to go.    Douane's had Carrach problematize things a bit, so I can't post until I know for sure — even if you all just want to argue IC about it for a while, that's fine, just...*taps mic*  Hello?  Is this thing on?



Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Mar 12, 2003)

Oops, just posted on the game thread before I saw this, further "problematizing" things.

Should I tone down Carrach's behaviour towards more group-campatibility?


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 12, 2003)

No beef, I'm just giving you a hard time (misplaced the winking smiley face — that entire post should have had a jocular tone).    If it makes sense for the character and you're not just being difficult (and I think it does and that you're not), I've no problem with it.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Mar 12, 2003)

Not to sound like the Hivemind, but I can honestly say, it's all the gnome's fault. I was willing to go to the inn, until he brought the point of protection of the children up.

I was really hoping that someone would say something in reply to his question, setting his mind at ease about the matter; well, at least for that night.


Folkert


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh sure! Blame the new guy!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 18, 2003)

*rangerjohn*: glad to see you're still with us.  

*Ascending Crane*: are you out there?  I'd hate to lose Hu'ka.  

Anyhow, I'll post the next move either late tomorrow night or Wednesday during the afternoon.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Mar 23, 2003)

KL, 

I seem to remember Ascending Crane posting something about computer troubles. So perhaps that is the reason for his absence?


@all:

Another thing; might I suggest not using our signatures in the game thread? KitanaVorr has enforced this in RE game and it seems quite benefical to the mood.

[Yes, I'm talking to you, short guy! Carrach just doesn't want to think about a gnomish monkey god of love!  ]

Folkert


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 27, 2003)

Sorry about the mix-up as to who's taking first watch guys - I understand that others had already volunteered to, but I thought it would be best for the spellcasters to be a part of either the first or the last post, given that we need uninterrupted sleep to regain our spells for the next day.  I couldn't think of any way to express this in-character without using meta-game terms.  

Maybe we should discuss the order of the watch in this thread, rather than clogging up the IC thread... that is unless someone has something profound to say on the matter in-character.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey all.  Just some general stuff.  I've e-mailed *Ascending Crane* — he's been MIA since 6 March according to his profile and his last post did indicate (not in this thread) that he was having some computer problems.  That said, I'm wary about running without an arcanist, so *gordonknox* will be joining us around 1 April (that's when I'll have to have AC go inactive — if he eventually gets back online and wants to join back in, that'll be fine, but for now, this is what I'm running with).

Also — about sigs in the game thread — I agree with *Douane*.  If y'all could not use them in the game thread, that'd be sweet — no need to edit them out of the posts they're already in, but just for future reference.  

Otherwise, that's it from here.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Mar 27, 2003)

Oops, should have come here first.

I've already posted in-character on this: Carrach doesn't really want to share a watch with Sando; in fact the only he considers worthy is Liandra, since he also doesn't have a great deal of love for his hobgoblin brother and doesn't know Qoll at all.


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey all.  There is some good news and some bad news.  

The good news — *gordonknox* has worked out a wizard to join the game and will be joining in the next move.   

The bad news — (1) this means that *Ascending Crane/Hu'ka* has gone inactive, and, unrelated to that, (2) the next move won't be up until tomorrow.  I've been a bit sick the last two days, so I'm going to turn in and get some sleep tonight and see if that'll lick it.  I don't have class after 11 tomorrow and nothing else to do all day, so I'll have a move up in the afternoon.

Hope everyone is well.  I'm really enjoying this game and want to thank everyone for dealing with my occasionally sporadic posting schedule and for things like this.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 2, 2003)

*gordonknox*: A couple things before I post a move for Vorik (I don't want to assume anything):  

(1) Is Vorik from Cauldron or another village in the Reach?  (see the first few pages of the thread for information on the Northern Reach).  
(2) Is he at all religious?  If he's from Cauldron, he'd likely be a follower of Cuthbert, Wee Jas (although their shrine has burnt down recently), Kord, or Pelor.  Let me know.

For everyone, I'll be updating my little map of Cauldron soon — I just received Dungeon 98 and it gives more locations for the town (including a shrine of Pelor, a church of Wee Jas — now we'll know where Qoll's temple is/was — and some other stuff).  

Oh, I just posted a new move, so...

thanks,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 4, 2003)

*gordonknox*: please post your character in the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Link on the first page of the IC thread.  Thanks.   

*Ascending Crane*: Hu'ka is inactive and I have him working for the orphanage as added security at the moment.

New move up momentarily.  I'm just finishing it up.

Best,
tKL


----------



## gordonknox (Apr 4, 2003)

*gordonknox*: please post your character in the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Link on the first page of the IC thread.  Thanks.   


Done.

gk


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 5, 2003)

> Sorry to hear about your loss, Master Eroe. Ruby Chapel has authorized building a new temple. Carson Ambercrown in charge. Reply in 25 words. —Krejzack—



What spell delivered this message?  Does Qoll have any idea how to reply?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 5, 2003)

*Dog Faced God*: Ah.  Sorry about that.  Yes, he does, it's a _sending_ spell — he's heard of it and has a general idea how to reply (25 words or less, mentally).   He rolled a natural 20 on his spellcraft check (made just now), which is good enough for our purposes.  My computer's being wonky, so I'll have to edit in the actual numbers in a little bit (time for a reboot).

*Edit*: *Spellcraft Check*, roll of 20 on d20 +3 Spellcraft, total of 23, successful.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 7, 2003)

I'll be posting a move for Vorik tonight certainly, and likely a move for the rest of you as well.  Just to let you know that I haven't forgotten about the game.  Crazy weekend.  Things may get a little wonky for a bit — I've a lot of work to do and not much time left to do it in before summer break.  Just to let y'all know. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 15, 2003)

Hey, folks.    Hope all is well — are y'all still out there?   I understand if things are hairy right now; it's that bad part of the year for me (read: end of semester).  If folks will respond to Vorik and the last move, I'll try to have a move up tomorrow afternoon/evening (although it could be later, I have a prospectus due tomorrow night and a major project due on Thursday).  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 19, 2003)

Hi all, just letting everyone know that I'll be out of town for the next week visiting my parents over mid-semester break, so I'll probably not be able to post again until sometime next weekend.

In the unlikely event that combat should occur, Liandra hangs back with her longbow attacking any threatening targets.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks, Jalon.  Have fun on break.   As for when the next move is — it's going to have to be Monday night at the earliest.  Between me cooking Easter dinner for two of my classmates and a 20-25 page rough of an article due on Monday, I'm not going to be about much this weekend.  I can't wait for this semester to end.   

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 22, 2003)

New move is up!   Things should be more normal from here on out.  I've got a lot more forgiving schedule now...

thanks,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (May 10, 2003)

What's happening?  Is the game still valid?


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 10, 2003)

rangerjohn:  I'm not sure - I was planning to make a post today along the same lines as yours, but you beat me to it.  I'm still keen to play., but I got home from my weeks vacation to find very little action in the in-character thread.  If everyone plans to continue then I'll try to help as best I can to keep things moving, but it looks to me like everyone's lost interest.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 10, 2003)

Hi, folks.    I'm sorry things have kind of veered off course here—I'm definitely still interested in the game, I just had some nasty, evil finals that pretty much put me out of contact for a few weeks.  So, I've talked with *gordonknox*, and I think he's still interested, and it would appear that the two of you are, so let's see if *Argent*, *Dog Faced God*, and *Douane* are.  If they are, we'll run on as we've been going; if they aren't, we'll, assuming y'all want to, have a little membership drive.  Thank you for your patience; I really appreciate it.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 10, 2003)

Me? Interested in playing in a D&D game? What kind of lifeless geek do I look like?

(waits for others to stop laughing...)



OK I'm in... but don't tell the popular guys at school. I'd never live it down.


----------



## gordonknox (May 10, 2003)

*Interested!*

From 1st to 20th level.

Looking forward to the game,

gk


----------



## Dog Faced God (May 11, 2003)

I'm still interested, but I haven't seen a new post on the IC thread in about 2 weeks or more!


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 11, 2003)

Yeah, it's been a bit of a rough time.  My apologies again.  Things are better now.  So now we're just waiting on hearing from Douane?  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 13, 2003)

*Douane* — Are you out there?    If you could respond to this by (say) 12:00 am Thursday GMT (that'd be 7 pm on Wednesday here on the East Coast of the USA) and let me know, that'd be great.  If I don't hear from you, Carrach will go temporarily inactive until I do.  I'll pick up a new PC for the group at that time.  

For the rest of you, I think my last post kind of happened during the middle of a conversation, but I may not have given enough information either.  I'll be looking it over and putting up a new post either tonight or tomorrow evening.    Hope all is well.

Best,
tKL (back from the dead)


----------



## Douane (May 13, 2003)

I'm in, I'm in, I'm in!!!  

Sorry for not posting earlier, but the time of your finals, KL, were the time of my term starting which is always busiest for me due organizing and scheduling two tutorials in addition to my own courses.

Also I just returned from a big familiy reunion/get-together which kept me away from my own place for almost a week due to heavy involvment in planning and preparing that thing.

In fact I had planned on doing something like rangerjohn to request a "revival" of the game, but had meant to do so once I was sure to have the worst times behind me and to be 'securely' back at my own flat. (Well, too late.)


So Carrach will do his best to offend some other inhabitants of Cauldron! 


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 16, 2003)

Great!    New move up tonight, then.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 15, 2003)

*Business*

Hi, folks.  It's been a while since I've heard from some of you, so I'd like to know who's still in.  I need to hear from folks that they still want to play ASAP.  I want to run this game, but I need to have players who want to play.  Right now, these are my assumptions:

In: Argent, Douane, gordonknox
In, I think: Jalon
MIA: Dog Faced God
Out: rangerjohn

If these assumptions are wrong, do let me know.  I'm assuming that rangerjohn is out because I've not seen an IC post from him since late March, but I've seen him posting on the other forums.  

So, please post here and let me know what you want to do.  If you don't want to play, no hard feelings, I just need to know so I can either recruit more players or wrap the game up (as needed).  

For those of you who have been following along in the IC thread, please give me some concrete information as soon as possible as to what you intend to do.  If you have intentions for the two day break suggested by Vorik, I'll respond to all those actions by Monday night (if I don't hear from you, I'll push the actions along based on what you've already posted in the IC thread).

Otherwise, I'm curious about what you all are planning to do about the revision.  If y'all are switching to 3.5, I'd be happy to switch the game over, but it's not mandatory by any stretch, nor is it even necessary.  My RL group will be switching I think, so if you want to, I will, but we don't have to do so.  Anyhow, please let me know what's up—be honest, don't be polite and worry about hurting my feelings or ticking me off if you don't want to play, I just need to know so I can get this thing off the ground again.    Hope all is well.

best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm still here!

Just sent you an email with the reason for myself going awol for a while, but I'll try to hang on, so we can get this going again!
(I really don't want this to die!)


Folkert

[Edit: Painkillers have their advantages, aiding spelling is not one of them!]


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm still here, and keen to keep playing, but Liandra hasn't had anything of interest to offer in the IC thread for the last week or so.  At the moment, given her ignorance of Cauldron's history and local politics, she's content to follow any course of action that the others may offer.  I'll try to be more vocal in the future though, even if it's just to serve as a reminder that she's still there, and that I'm still interested in the game's progress.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 16, 2003)

*Douane*: Rec'd your e-mail.  A reply is forthcoming.    I agree about the painkillers.  

*Jalon*: I understand where you're coming from.  Thanks for checking in.  

If I can get two more (Argent and gordonknox?) responses to the IC thread, I'll push things along.  Otherwise, I hope to hear from the rest of you soon!

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

Sorry I'm still here. Just haven't had time to check all my threads. (i'm exausted. between working on rebuilding my home and overtme at work i'm beat bad.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 17, 2003)

*Argent*: Not a problem.  Rebuilding your home?  That sounds like quite the task.    Thanks for checking in!

I noticed that *gordonknox* posted in the IC thread as well, so here's my assumption—the party will visit Ghelve to talk about the locks.  After they meet with Ghelve, the group will split up to take care of some business: Sando does his reconaissance, Vorik visits his employers and his father, and (perhaps) the rest of the party checks in with the Church of Cuthbert?  I'll post the visit with Ghelve later tonight—do let me know in this thread if the back half of my assumptions are okay.  

As for recruiting, I'm going to hold off for a bit and run Qoll as an NPC (until I hear otherwise from DFG).  I'm considering just dropping Rothgar from the game, unless I hear from *rangerjohn* soon—his PC never got as involved as Qoll did, which is probably my fault, but that's how things worked out.  I'll give it until Wednesday and then recruit.

thanks,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 17, 2003)

Double post.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 17, 2003)

Triple post.


----------



## Douane (Jun 17, 2003)

Hmm, I guess, it's important news, but repeating it two times?!   

(What's up with the boards these days? Produced my own first double-post after 2,5 years on the EN Boards.)


As for Carrach's actions, he'll decide after the interrog..., ah, the friendly chat with the locksmith. It's just that those Cuthbertians are such a rude lot. 


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 17, 2003)

Oops.   

Anyhow, here's a new map of the city with the location of Ghelve's Locks on it.

Map of Cauldron (Updated 6/17/2003)

Best,
tKL


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey guys!!

I am still here and would love to continue playing...I have not planned to ever back out.

The two day thing was probably just bad roleplaying.  I did not mean to skip out on any of the action.  My intention was to hopefully garner more info along the way to help us learn more about the dungeon underneath us.  (Truthfully, I started to get real burned out at the orphanage and thought we had to move on.)  But, I did feel that there was probably more to find out at the orphanage but did not know how else to look for it.  It seems with help from Duoane we are moving along again. (THANKS)

As far as new players - I am actually neutral.  If the four of us who post regularly were to go at it alone, I think things may move a little bit faster.  Does this sound ok or would you guys prefer new blood?  Are NPCs an option?

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 17, 2003)

Are NPCs an option?  Yes.  Very much so.  I'd be more than happy to just hold off on recruiting more players until later and running along with NPCs.  Even if I don't hear from DFG, I'm going to keep Qoll; he's got too much potential to let go.  As for another NPC, I think 5 should be able to handle it.  I'm willing to just retcon Rothgar out of the game unless I hear otherwise from rangerjohn.

As for getting burned out at the orphanage, I understand completely.    I was, too, but I didn't feel like I could push you along any more than I already had.  I needed someone to make a concrete move, which Douane did.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Jun 19, 2003)

WARNING * WARNING * WARNING

If none of my esteemed diplomatic companions is going to say anything to start the talking, Carrach will gladly do so. However, I don't think this would be very pretty given his own suspcicions and his great inter-personal skills! 


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 21, 2003)

*Douane*: Check your e-mail.

*Everyone*: Here's the deal with the party and the missing members.  Qoll is an NPC until such a time as I hear that Dog Faced God wants to come back into the fold.  I've dropped Rothgar out of the game (completely), as he never became much of a presence in the game.  If rangerjohn comes back into the fold, we can work him back in, but until then, he's off doing something else somewhere else.    I'm not recruiting to fill the empty slot as of right now.  If you all would like to, I can, but I'd rather run with four steady players for a bit and get this thing going again.  

Thanks,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 22, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Douane: Check your e-mail.
> 
> Everyone: Here's the deal with the party and the missing members.  Qoll is an NPC until such a time as I hear that Dog Faced God wants to come back into the fold.  I've dropped Rothgar out of the game (completely), as he never became much of a presence in the game.  If rangerjohn comes back into the fold, we can work him back in, but until then, he's off doing something else somewhere else.    I'm not recruiting to fill the empty slot as of right now.  If you all would like to, I can, but I'd rather run with four steady players for a bit and get this thing going again.
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me!


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 22, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Douane: Check your e-mail.
> 
> Everyone: Here's the deal with the party and the missing members.  Qoll is an NPC until such a time as I hear that Dog Faced God wants to come back into the fold.  I've dropped Rothgar out of the game (completely), as he never became much of a presence in the game.  If rangerjohn comes back into the fold, we can work him back in, but until then, he's off doing something else somewhere else.    I'm not recruiting to fill the empty slot as of right now.  If you all would like to, I can, but I'd rather run with four steady players for a bit and get this thing going again.
> 
> ...




Yes, lets run it with four...if the other folks come back, they will be more than welcome.  The only thing I can think of is down the road we may need some healing capabilities...

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 22, 2003)

That's why I've kept Qoll as an adventuring NPC.  He's quiet, but he's there.    I'll be responding to the IC thread tonight or tomorrow—I want to give other folks a chance to jump into the conversation if they like.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Jun 22, 2003)

Sorry for making myself scarce once again, but unfortunately my partner for a paper due in a week went rogue on me and disappeared. 

KL, thanks for the email. Will respond now, but I can't promise anything during the next week.


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 24, 2003)

No problem.    Thanks for the heads up!

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey everyone, I just thought I should mention that I'm planning to head out of town to visit my parents this weekend.  Given that I'm on end of semester vacation as of last monday, my plans are pretty vague and I'm not sure how long I'll be away for - maybe a week at the very most.  I'll try to post from a netcafé or whatnot while I'm out of town, but contact with me might be sporadic.  I look forward to continuing the game when I get home.

Good luck till then, and keep up the great work, Kajamba.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 27, 2003)

*Jalon*:  Thanks for the heads up and the kind words.    Have a safe trip and we'll be here when you get back.  

*Everyone*: I'll have a move up tomorrow evening or Saturday morning.  One of my friends is coming into town for the weekend and I don't know exactly when I'll be free yet.  At any rate, new stuff in the next two days.  

Best,
Nick/tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 29, 2003)

New move!   Sorry for the tardiness.  I ended up sleeping clear through yesterday morning and into the afternoon, which didn't leave me much time to post before I had to go out.  Anyhow, it's up.  Things should start to pick up from here on.

Best,
tKL


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey guys and gals

Just wanted to say have a happy 4th of July if you happen to be celebrating it.

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks.  You, too.    Hopefully all of you are doing well.  I was going to post last night, but I got derailed by a date (which I didn't see coming, not that I'm complaining), so I'll be posting tonight within the next hour or so (by midnight EST).  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm enjoying the game thread, folks.   If y'all are, in fact, heading out to wander about the city and what not, let me know where you intend to go and what you intend to do there—if you're seeking a sage, what questions do you ask, etc.  I don't want to have the party split up for longer than a post or so, so...

I'll have a post up tomorrow night (that's Wednesday).  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 9, 2003)

*Sando's Side trip*

Sando is looking for a sage who will tell him everything they can about the history of Cauldron and inparticular the "gnomish plague".
He would also like to find an alchemist's. He's looking for Itching powder, fake vomit... you know the basics for Gnomish pranks... I kno0w a certain Hobgoblin that's just asking for some "fun". LOL


----------



## Douane (Jul 9, 2003)

Since he already bears the heavy burden of leadership, Carrach will let his followers, ah, faithful companions  do the footwork.

While he would like to observe the locksmith's shop, he does think that a 2m hobgoblin would be too conspicious doing so.

Instead he will visit a few taverns and listen for tales about another hobgoblin down in the south, wielding two blades, as this was his original reason for coming here. (Considering his people skills he will faciliate his "search and listen" with some coins.)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 10, 2003)

Just to let you know what's up, as soon as I hear from *gordonknox* about Vorik's plans or *Jalon* about Lia's, I'll post a move—as I said before, I want to avoid splitting the party as much as possible.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 10, 2003)

*Fake Vomit*

Alrightly then...

V will:

1.  Drop by his dads shop to make sure all is in order.

2.  Drop by my employer and give an update of the situation which will include a list of the victims.  Alos, while there, I will attempt to gather any and all info possible on the old gnome city.

What am I forgetting?

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm wrapping up the next move.  Although, as it's 3:01 AM, I imagine that most of you won't see this until well after I've finished it.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey all - my vacation lasted a little longer than expected, and was unfortunately in a small country town seemingly oblivious to the existence of 'net cafés or other public terminals, so I'm sorry I didn't have any means of contacting you.  Lia's next move's been posted though, and  I'll hopefully be contributing to the IC thread with more frequency from here on in.

As for Lia's movements while I was away:  I didn't have any grand agenda for her investigations, nor did she need to do any shopping or whatnot, so I'd just imagine she was tagging along with Sando, or even just content to explore the sights and sounds of Cauldron.  No need to retroactively alter any of the posts, as I don't imagine she accomplished anything too important.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 16, 2003)

*Kajambsalon, Kajambsalon!*

No beef, Jalon.    Hope your vacation was relaxing and enjoyable.  

In other news, I'll have another move posted later tonight (I've got about 46 more pages of Faulkner's *Go Down, Moses* to read tonight—work before play and all that).  

Final question—how do we all feel about 3.5?  Are y'all planning on buying the books?  I'm perfectly happy to continue using 3e or to switch to the revision, just let me know.  If people want to use the new SRD to convert, that's cool, but if folks would rather stick with the current rules, we can do that.  So, what I'm saying is, we'll do whatever you all want to do.    Let me know.  Thanks!

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 17, 2003)

Re: 3.5e

I'm planning to make the change to 3.5 sometime within the next few months, so I'm quite happy for this game to switch over as soon as the SRD's available, if Kajamba's so inclined.  That said, I've really got no qualms with continuing to play under 3.0, as I've got no huge complaints with the system (especially when it involves low-level characters).  

So I guess I stand firmly in the camp of "I'd rather change, but won't be heartbroken if we keep using 3.0".


(Assuming we do make the switch, would it be possible for me to retrofit Lia with studded leather, given the changes to bard spellcasting in armour?)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 17, 2003)

If we do switch, you'll all be able to retrofit your PCs appropriately at the time we switch.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

Switching makes no nevermind to me. I can go either way.


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 17, 2003)

I can switch, no problem.

I will just have to get the SRD first.

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 17, 2003)

You guys are all wicked pleasant and agreeable folks.  It really makes me enjoy running this game.    I believe the new SRD will be available around 24 July, so if we do switch, it won't be until after that.  However, if Douane's willing to switch (although the switch may not make a big difference for him, as I really like the BOHM ranger that we're using for Carrach and—if he does, too—wouldn't mind sticking with it).  Anyhow, I'll have a move for y'all up tonight.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi all!

Sorry for my latest absence, but I haven't been feeling well lately.


Re D&D 3.5:

Since I'm playing the _ranger_, I don't have the slightest aversion to switching.   However, I won't be buying the books in the near future so I'd have to rely on the SRD.


KL, I don't know whether Monte plans on doing anything on his version regarding 3.5, but in comparison to the new WoTC one the only advantage it still holds is its customizability(?) via the feats. (So I don't really know about sticking with it, sorry! )


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 21, 2003)

*Douane*: No worries.  Hope you're feeling better.    As to switching from the Monte ranger to the 3.5 ranger, that's fine.  I like both of them equally well.  (Actually, the 3.5 ranger's really growing on me—I mean, he gets evasion; how sweet is that?  I like adding the class in with the other skirmishing types—monk, rogue—a lot; it makes total sense to me.)

*Everyone*: So why don't we tentatively plan to switch when the SRD becomes available and everyone's had a chance to look it over a bit?  Let me know.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2003)

From what I can tell Sando changes very little. My books should be here today.... Hopefuly.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 24, 2003)

I've received my PHB.  So far, I like it.  The combat chapter itself is excellent, well worth the money, IMO.  After this chapter finishes, which it will within the next eight to ten or so moves (probably around another two weeks or so?  maybe less), we can revise PCs and switch over.

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 24, 2003)

*re: Rothgar*

The reason I didn't reply is so much time passed that I got this thread confused with the other Dungeon Path game.  I never meant to drop out, but if you would rather continue without Rothgar, no hard fellings.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey, *rangerjohn*.    If you'd like to rejoin, that'd be fine.  We can work Rothgar back in fairly easily, I think.  I had assumed you dropped out, but if that's not the case, I apologize and you're absolutely welcome back.  Let me know and we'll work it out. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## gordonknox (Jul 24, 2003)

*Just Curious*

Are we all here or are some of the lucky ones at GENCON?

I hope we can keep on rollin'.

Welcome rangerjohn!

gk


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeah, like I said I never intended to drop.  I just got the games confused, untill I notice that you started this thread last night.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 27, 2003)

*rangerjohn*: Just jump back into the game.  I'll assume that you've been there the whole time.  It's the easiest way, I think.  And pretty plausible, given that Rothgar's so quiet.  

*Everyone*: I hope to have a move up later tonight.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 4, 2003)

If anyone has any quick plans for the hour, please let me know in the IC thread.  Otherwise, I'm going to assume that everyone just gets their stuff, meets up with the group, and heads over to Ghelve's shop.  I'd then pick up the game from that point.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 4, 2003)

Sounds Good.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey, folks.    Hope all is well.  I will have a new move posted tomorrow night—I want to give *Douane* a little bit more time to respond.  Otherwise, there're a few things:

*gordonknox*—Vorik won't be able to act this round.  Shall I make that his first action next round?  I did see how I might have led you to believe that he would've been able to act and I've fixed my last post to make it clearer.

*rangerjohn*—happy birthday!    Unless my eyes deceive me, I think I saw your b-day listed on the boards' front page.  Hope it's been/is a good one.  

*Everyone*—in order to speed up combats, I want to try something.  If everyone could post their actions for three rounds in their next post (after I've resolved the surprise round), that'd be great.  Please include conditional things, letting me know what you do if the foe dies, if someone gets hurt, all that stuff.  We'll at least give this a shot for this combat and see how it goes.  If it works, we'll keep at it.  If not, we'll shift back to round by round combats.  

thanks,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 10, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Everyone—in order to speed up combats, I want to try something.  If everyone could post their actions for three rounds in their next post (after I've resolved the surprise round), that'd be great.  Please include conditional things, letting me know what you do if the foe dies, if someone gets hurt, all that stuff.  We'll at least give this a shot for this combat and see how it goes.  If it works, we'll keep at it.  If not, we'll shift back to round by round combats.
> 
> thanks,
> tKL *




Sando's next 3 moves. 
1) Don't get killed
2) Don't get killed
3) Don't get killed


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks KL, yes it is my birthday.  On the three round deal, thats why I posted that Rothgar will try to attack even though hopefully there will be nothing to attack by his turn.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks, *rangerjohn*.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## gordonknox (Aug 12, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Hey, folks.    Hope all is well.  I will have a new move posted tomorrow night—I want to give Douane a little bit more time to respond.  Otherwise, there're a few things:
> 
> gordonknox—Vorik won't be able to act this round.  Shall I make that his first action next round?  I did see how I might have led you to believe that he would've been able to act and I've fixed my last post to make it clearer.
> 
> ...





Hello, 

Thanks KL.

Yeah, I was wondering, I think rangerjohn and I were both outside and heard the same thing and both ran inside.  It looks like I am still outside and he is inside.   No prob, maybe I am confused.  

Moves:

1 - As soon as I can pull out dagger and move towards the action.

2 - Once arrived at "the action":

If I can get a clean throw at the creature (s), I will do so.

If not, if I can get to Sando in an attempt to save him, do so.

If not, once I see the stairs, go to them.  Are they going up or down?  

If not, hell, look out the far door.

3 - 

If I attacked, and creature is alive, try to throw another dagger.

If I am helping Sando, try to stabilize him.

If I am at the stairs, inspect them to make sure no one else is coming (from above or below).

If I was at the door, and all looks clear, try again to throw a dagger at any of the attackers.

Clear as mud, right?

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 12, 2003)

I follow you, *gordon*.    I'd like to get a move up tomorrow, if possible.  We'll see where everyone's at.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 12, 2003)

Ove the next three rounds, Liandra moves as quickly as possible to the scene of the combat, drawing her longsword.  Upon arrival she issues a command for the creature to halt (in common), in the hopes of taking it hostage to gather more information.  Should that fail she enters the fray, attacking the creature with her longsword.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi, folks.  Working on a move now.  In the future, if possible, please post combat actions in the IC thread—it's much easier for me if I'm not juggling four browser windows (OOC, IC, Characters, and MS Excel) for one post.  Thanks.   

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2003)

*Level 2, v3.5, and you!*

Hi, all.  As you can see, you've hit level 2.    You all have 1001 xp.  If possible, here's how I'd like things to work for levelling up.

Please modify your character sheet in the Rogues Gallery thread by editing your post.  Alternately, you can repost your character over there. Then post the changes made to your character here as a list, in the following format:

1.  Added Class Level (frex, Qoll picks up a level of Clr).
2.  List any change (or lack thereof) to BAB and Saves.
3.  List where you've put your skill points this level.  Remember, all classes get 2 extra skill points per level.
4.  If level 4, 8, 12, 16, or 20, list ability score increase.
5.  Add 3/4 HD to your hp total, plus appropriate modifiers (frex, Qoll gains 6 hp on 1d8, +1 for Con, totaling +7, giving him a new total of 16 hp).
6.  List any feats gained.
7.  List increases in spells per day, spells known, and any new spells the character picks up.
8.  List new class features (increases to bardic knowledge, special abilities, etc.).

Finally, this is your chance to retcon your character to D&D v3.5.  If you want to list those changes as well, that'd be great, it doesn't have to be done in a list.  You may wish to convert your PC over before levelling—it'd probably be far easier.  I'm willing to grandfather in 3.0 classes, if anyone's adamant about not switching, but I'll be using the new rules from here on out.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 13, 2003)

What do we hobgoblins do?  Were now LA +1.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 13, 2003)

*Changes to Sando for level 2 rogue*

+6 hit points
+1 to all skills
BAB+1
REF +1
Gains Evasion.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 13, 2003)

It might take me a day or two to sort through the SRD and adapt Liandra to 3.5, but I'll endeavor to have the changes up as soon as possible.

Oh, and I should also mention that I really like the format of the your post detailing combat results, Kajamba - 'twas informative, characterful, and generally a pleasure to read.  Hopefully I won't be so bogged down with uni work that I can't devote just as much energy to my IC posts.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2003)

*rangerjohn*—Don't worry about it.  Hobgoblins have always had a +1 LA; I'm just not using it.  They're a really weak creature to have a LA (sure, they get the +2 Dex & Con, but really what else do they get?  Darkvision and +4 to Move Silently—I don't think this is a gamebreaking move).  Just take 2nd level.  

*Jalon*—Thanks.    As for the rest, no worries—I expected converting would take some time.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## gordonknox (Aug 13, 2003)

In order to convert Vorik to 3.5, I was just planning on printing out the Wizard Character portion of the SRD document ang make changes based on that.

Is there anything else I should take into account?

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2003)

*gordonknox* (and anyone else converting a spellcaster)—make sure to look at the spell lists, as they've revamped.

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 14, 2003)

Well just about everyone has had something changed, exept possibly the fighter.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 14, 2003)

Fighters now have intimidate as a class skill and there are a couple new feats available in the core 3.5 rules.  But, yeah, there're at least minor changes to every class for the most.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 21, 2003)

I just wanted to let you all know that my posting will continue to be sporadic until after 30 August.  My exams are that morning, so studying is taking up most of my time.  On that note, if you've never read Joseph Conrad's *Heart of Darkness*, check it out.  It's a neat, neat work.

I hope to have a new move up either tomorrow or Friday and another one sometime next week.  

Thanks for your patience,
Nick


----------



## gordonknox (Aug 22, 2003)

'The horror! The horror!' 

I agree, cool book.  Don't forget to watch Apocolypse (sp) Now, which is based on the book.

Good luck!

On another note, I broke down and ordered the 3.5 books the other day.  

Cool campaign, thanks for running it!

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks, *gordon*.    I'm enjoying running it.  Enjoy the new books—the new MM is sweet, IMO.

"You've got two choices—surf or fight—and Charlie don't surf!"

Great film (apologies if I mangled the quote, I'm running off the top of my head).  

Move up late tonight!

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 28, 2003)

Just a little note to let y'all know that if you post to the IC thread by Saturday, I'll put a move up that night or Sunday night.  

thanks.
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 31, 2003)

*bump*  Back from my exams (well, I was earlier, but then there was this party, and...) and ready to go again.  If you all are about and ready to go, I'm game when you are.  

As a side question, how many of you subscribe to these threads?  Or do you just scan the forums for updates?   Let me know.

thanks,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 31, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *bump*  Back from my exams (well, I was earlier, but then there was this party, and...) and ready to go again.  If you all are about and ready to go, I'm game when you are.
> 
> As a side question, how many of you subscribe to these threads?  Or do you just scan the forums for updates?   Let me know.
> 
> ...



I subscribe!


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 1, 2003)

I scan the forums.


----------



## gordonknox (Sep 2, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *bump*  Back from my exams (well, I was earlier, but then there was this party, and...) and ready to go again.  If you all are about and ready to go, I'm game when you are.
> 
> As a side question, how many of you subscribe to these threads?  Or do you just scan the forums for updates?   Let me know.
> 
> ...




What do you mean by suscribe? 

I just usually do a word check for "bazaar" and see if we have any updates.

gk


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 2, 2003)

gordonknox said:
			
		

> What do you mean by suscribe?
> 
> I just usually do a word check for "bazaar" and see if we have any updates.
> 
> gk



Make sure you have the Recieve e-mail updates checked in your options section of your user profile.
it subscribes you to the threads.


----------



## Douane (Sep 2, 2003)

I subscribe!


However, at the moment I'm trying to persuade my ISP that paying for an account should also allow me to actually use it.   They are still undecided on this issue.  


So, for the time being, I rely on my GF's computer to access the internet at all, but only when I manage to get her away from it. _(THWACK, THWACK!!! )_  Ah, I mean when she graciously offers me to use it! 


Carrach 3.5 should be posted shortly and I hope to participate again.


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 3, 2003)

*Douane*: No worries.  Thanks for checking in.  

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=40213&page=8&pp=40

I've linked to the last page of the IC thread here.  No one's responded to Sando's comments from the 23rd of August.    If no one does, I'll simply assume y'all go through the secret door.  I'll do that on, say, Thursday?  Just want to get this thing moving again.

Best,
tKL


----------



## gordonknox (Sep 3, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> Make sure you have the Recieve e-mail updates checked in your options section of your user profile.
> it subscribes you to the threads.





Thanks Argent, I get it know.

Sorry to hear about the mix-up regarding your vacation.  I hope things were straightened out.

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 7, 2003)

My apologies for the delay.  Real life stuff pulled me away from the boards for a bit.  I'm going to post a new move right now.  In other news, Jalon's had to back out of the game, which brings us down to four players.  Do we want to recruit some new blood or shall we push on?  For now, Lia will be an NPC, but that may not last too long.  Anyhow, I'll be posting in the IC thread based on the assumptions that you all head through the secret door.

Best,
tKL


----------



## gordonknox (Sep 8, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> My apologies for the delay.  Real life stuff pulled me away from the boards for a bit.  I'm going to post a new move right now.  In other news, Jalon's had to back out of the game, which brings us down to four players.  Do we want to recruit some new blood or shall we push on?  For now, Lia will be an NPC, but that may not last too long.  Anyhow, I'll be posting in the IC thread based on the assumptions that you all head through the secret door.
> 
> Best,
> tKL




Thanks for the info.

My vote - me push on with the four.

gk


----------



## Douane (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm a bit torn on the issue:

On one hand, we have four players which should be good enough to go.

On the other hand, it's an interesting combination: Rogue, Wizard, Paladin and Ranger. We seriously lack any kind of healing and while we still have Carrach's "special" style of diplomacy , there might come situations where we need a bit more than that.  It also seems a bit unfair to me to have KL lugging the NPCs around for our convenience and I would vote to get rid of them soon regardless of the decision regarding group size. (But then, I play in a 6-year old campaign with a bard, a fighter/rogue and a ranger.)


In conclusion: I'm really, really indecided on this.   

Folkert


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 10, 2003)

I vote for new blood.  Those are two areas it seems are really needed in this campaign.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 11, 2003)

*Argent*?  If you have an opinion on this, let me know.  Otherwise, I'm going to recruit new blood.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 11, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Argent*?  If you have an opinion on this, let me know.  Otherwise, I'm going to recruit new blood.
> 
> Best,
> tKL



Sorry. I kept meaning to reply but kept forgetting. Go ahead and recruit.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 11, 2003)

No beef.  Thanks.    I've edited the first page of this thread to reflect the fact that two slots have opened.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Sep 11, 2003)

KL,

might I suggest opening a new thread for the re-recruiting?

With the new setting of 25 posts per page, this thread has now become a 12-page monstrosity.  It might prove a bit too daunting for potential recruits. (Especially if they try to read it all.)


Folkert


----------



## Thels (Sep 12, 2003)

Yup, that 25 posts/page is annoying. I already was annoyed when you couldn't manually override to 1000 posts/page since a week or 2 ago.

Anyhow, I'm always looking for new games  But so are a lot of other people with less games on their plate, so I'll wait and see if others join instead. If not, I'd like to give psi warrior a shot.


----------



## Ser Nips (Sep 12, 2003)

I'd love to join up with all of you, I would play a bard, not sure what race though, if you'll take me, I will post my char in a day or two


----------



## Someone (Sep 12, 2003)

I´m interested, and seems that the only spot left is the cleric´s. I´ll have mine done real soon.


----------



## Someone (Sep 12, 2003)

*Name: * Tekk Dolgtvari
*Race: * Dwarf
*Class:* Cleric of St Cuthbert (Domains Protection and Strenght)
*Alingment: * LN
*Level: * 2
*Age: * 54
*Height: * 4’ 
*Weight: * 148 lb

*Abilities: *
Str:14(+2) Dex:10(+0) Con:15(+2) Int:12(+1) Wis:15(+2) Cha:6(-2) 

*Saves: * Fort +5 Ref +0 Will +5

Skills: (ranks/total)
Spellcraft 5/+6
Knowledge: Religion 5/+6
Knowledge: Laws 5/+6
Concentration 5/+7
Heal 3/+5
Swim 1/+3
Profession: sailor 1/+3

*Languages: *
Common
Dwarven
Terran

*Feats: *
Scribe scroll

*Combat stats*
AC: 18 (+6 banded mail, +2 heavy shield)
HP: 18
Speed: 20 feet
Initiative: +0

BAB: +1
Weapons: 
Dagger: +3 melee +1 ranged, damage 1d4+2
MW Heavy mace: +4, damage 1d8+2
Heavy crossbow: +1, damage 1d10

*Racial and class abilities: *
Darkvision 60 feet
Swampcunning
+2 to Fort saving throws against diseases and poison
+1 bonus to attack rolls against gnolls and lizardfolk.
+2 bonus to swim checks and checks related with rafts and boats.
Turn undead 1/day
Spontaneous casting of _Cure_ spells.
Strenght domain: Feat of strenght 1/day
Protection domain: Protective ward 1/day

*Equipment: *
Banded mail
Heavy wooden shield
Masterwork Heavy mace
Wooden holy sybol
Bag with flint and steel, extra clothes and travelling gear.
Spell component pouch.

*Spells commonly prepared: * (DC is 12+spell level)
0: Detect magic, Guidance, Light, Mending.
1: Shield of Faith, Cause fear, Bless. Domain: Enlarge Person.

*Personality and description: *

Tekk is a young dwarf, somewhat small and not so broad and stocky as is normal in his kin. His shy appearance and demeanor makes him appear even smaller, though he´s as strong and resilient as any of the members of the dwarven race. At all hours, a rather large holy symbol of Cuthbert hangs from his neck.

Tekk is stutter. When he speaks, rarely manages to say four words without abruptly stopping in the middle of one of them, with three exceptions: when he´s speaking of laws or Cuthbert´s dogma, and when casting spells.

*Short history*

Born in the eastern shores of the great swamp, Tekk was always shy and lacked confidence on himself to the point that he even feared water and didn´t learned to swim until a relatively later age, and developed a speech problem. 
One day, he and his family had an encounter with a wandering cleric of Cuthbert. While his father were selling him smoked fish and were negotiating the price for lodging in the family´s house, the young Tekk opened one of the cleric´s books and started to read aloud. The cleric, a man called Vidar, asked him to put down the book, but Tekk´s father interrupted him. “Don´t you notice? He´s not stuttering!” They both took that as a signal from the gods and agreed to make the dwarven boy try the service of St Cuthbert. 

He did remarkably well there, mastering the dogma of the Stern One in a relatively short time. His succes lifted his spirit, something that Tekk attributes to Cuthbert alone. The temple masters also noticed Tekk´s strong body and trained him as a warrior cleric, not only as a regular priest, teaching him how to use the weapons and carry armor.

He was soon ready to start his life as a cleric, but a rather ignorant superior thought that the mountains were surely the best place for a dwarf, so he was sent to Cauldron.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi.  Sorry for the delay in responding.  I had a really full schedule yesterday and when I got home at midnight, I just crashed.

*Thels*: You responded first, so I'll give you first hack, if you like.  If you still feel as though you should let someone else with less games play, that's fine, too.  But you're more than welcome in the game...

*Someone*: Looks good.  I'd say he's in.  If you check the first or second page of the thread, you'll see that I have a swamp dwarf subrace. This'd probably be the most likely subrace for an adventuring dwarf, but no beef if you don't want to.  See here and here for more information.

*Ser Nips*: Someone got a character in first and Thels replied first, so let me wait and see what Thels says and then I'll let you know.

*Douane, rangerjohn, Argent, gordonknox*: The game's still on in the meantime.  Does anyone have anything they want to do before I respond to Argent's post later tonight?  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2003)

Hmm, so tempting, since it's a lowlevel game and I haven't got a psychic character yet!

You know what, I take the slot, and start a campaign of my own myself within a day or two. I'll reserve a slot for Ser Nips if he wants in.

Should we read the IC thread or not?


----------



## Someone (Sep 13, 2003)

After reading the info on subraces, I think swamp dwarf would be more appropiate. It´s not difficult to change the sheet, since it´s really unfinished.


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2003)

Heh, Hobgoblins rock! (Yeah, they got that stuff in the MM too, but there they have LA +1)

Not sure though, there's already 2 Hobgoblins in the party afaik. Wouldn't 3 get boring?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 13, 2003)

*Thels*: If possible, I'd rather not pick up another hobgoblin.    Three is probably too many (that said, it looks like hobgoblins are a bit too good...I'll have to fix that in the future).

Best,
tKL


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2003)

Heh yeah. Too bad you're not allowing fullbreed orcs. Guess I'll go human then for the extra feat, so I start with 4 feats at level 2.

Do you use regular Psionic Combat or Mindscape's?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 13, 2003)

Let's run with the Mindscapes version of psi combat.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Thels (Sep 14, 2003)

Posted my char in the RG. All it needs is a background. Any tips for that, to get her into the party?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 14, 2003)

*Thels*: Let me look over the PC and think about how to introduce her into the game.  I'll let you know in a day or two.  It may be a week or so until I'm able to smoothly introduce her into the game.

*Someone*: Fix up Tekk and slide him over into the RG.  I'll throw a link up shortly.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Someone (Sep 14, 2003)

Done, I´m posting him in the RG right now. 

I have a couple of questions: Do swamp dwarves lose the +2 to ST against spells and spell like abilities? and do they gain the new (3.5) dwarven features (stability, non-reduced armored speed, weapon familiarity?)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 14, 2003)

*Someone*: Yes on the first, no on the second.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 16, 2003)

This is just a reminder to the active players that a new move has gone up in the IC thread.  I can't get the new blood in the game if y'all don't respond to the main thread.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thels* and *Someone*: Please e-mail me.  My e-mail is in my profile.  I'm going to get the ball rolling with the two of you over e-mail and should be able to get you into the game by the end of next week.  We just need to hash out some stuff over e-mail first.

*rangerjohn* and *Douane*: are you still out there?  

thanks,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 17, 2003)

*rangerjohn* and *Douane*: are you still out there?  

thanks,
tKL[/QUOTE]

Still here, did I miss something?  I'll be checking the IC again soon.


----------



## Douane (Sep 17, 2003)

YEE-HAW!


Sorry folks,

just checking in directly after my brother's successful "Defence" of his thesis. 


Should be back at my own place (and computer) tomorrow, but tonight it's party time! (Especially as this has been in the work for quite some time.  )


[Will try to get something up, but no guarantees!]

Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for checking in.    I figured both of you were about, but I just was curious.  New post in the IC thread.

*Someone*: (Just in case you don't subscribe to threads, but check the forums) Please e-mail me.

*Douane*: If you could post the updated Carrach to the RG thread (link), that'd be great.

*Argent*: If you could post your saves on your character sheet, that'd be really helpful.

*Thels*: I received your e-mail.  As soon as I hear from *Someone* we'll get the ball rolling.

thanks,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Sep 17, 2003)

KL,

my apology for the last post in this thread. I just reread it and it did sound somewhat snippy which I certainly didn't intend.

But the whole family has been waiting much too long for my brother to get going and finally finish the last part of his formal education. (I wonder what motivated him more, surviving the Jakarta bombing or getting a fiancee? )


Back to the matter at hand:

So Carrach is alright? I didn't post him yet, because your said in last mail that you were to take look at him.


As ofr the IC thread: Sorry for the confusion! I composed my post offline on my brother's laptop which took some time, especially with the hubhub going on arond here. It was meant to come after Sando's "opening" of the secret door, and I really misunderstood what was going on at the time. (And it seems I'm not the only one.) But you were too fast for me! 

I've edited it since and put a disclaimer (this happened when ...) on it.

Next post will come tomorrow! (Or much later this night!)

Folkert

[Edited for extreme Smiley abuse. ]


----------



## Someone (Sep 17, 2003)

I sent the e-mail before. If you didn´t received it, this is the e-mail I use for gaming: cathloy2 @ yahoo.es (naturally, without spaces)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 17, 2003)

No worries, *Douane*—I didn't think it sounded snippy at all.    Carrach's fine; I didn't realize I hadn't e-mailed you back about him.  Sorry about that.

*Someone*: Got your e-mail.  Thanks.    You (and *Thels*) can expect a reply later this afternoon/early this evening (I'm a little tied up until then).

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 17, 2003)

Gah! I can't believe I left off his BAB and saves. I'll have him up asap.


----------



## Douane (Sep 18, 2003)

> Carrach, roll of 2 on d20, +3 Reflex, total 5, failure
> 
> Carrach takes 4 damage, 14 hp remaining.




*Shocking!*   I demand a recount! 


Honestly, regardless of how much pain this will cause me (in a very literal way), I think Carrach's remaining Hp should be at only 8, as he was previously hit by that "creature" in the shop for another 6 points.


[BTW, Carrach 3.5 is finally up in the Rogue's gallery.]

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Sep 18, 2003)

@ Someone & Thels:

WELCOME to the party and game!


Folkert


----------



## Someone (Sep 18, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> @ Someone & Thels:
> 
> WELCOME to the party and game!
> 
> ...




Thanks! We are working a way to introduce our characters and we should be there in the IC thread soon.


----------



## Douane (Sep 23, 2003)

*BUMP*s his head in the dark.

Lights match.

"Helloooo? Anybody here?"


Come on, everybody! We want to bring the new folks into the game!

Folkert


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *BUMP*s his head in the dark.
> 
> Lights match.
> 
> ...




Who are we waiting for?  Have I missed a post?  I replied to the trap being triggered and have not seen anything happen since then.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi, all.  I've been really slammed at school the last two days (Monday and Tuesday will be my bad days for the next three months, just so you know—I doubt I'll be updating on those two days), hence my lack of replies since the end of last week.  Sorry about that.  I would have let you all known if I had known how bad it would be.    Thanks for your patience, though.  

As far as what I'm waiting for, Douane's posed a question to the group IC—I'm waiting for all of you to respond to him. 

Thels and Someone, I'll have something out to you tonight or tomorrow as to how we'll introduce your characters.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Someone (Sep 24, 2003)

Ok, I´m still here.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 26, 2003)

*Someone* and *Thels*: An e-mail has been sent to both of you.  The same e-mail, as a matter of fact.    Please use reply to all.

*Everyone*: New IC post!

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Sep 29, 2003)

> "I think we have to do something drastic. You may have to toss me into the next room. I'm not the best climber in the world but I can land with the best of them." Sando says hoping they can think of another way into the lit room.




Argent,

I'm a bit confused with this.

Didn't the floor drop us into the room with masks? From KL's description I gather that one of the doors there is half-open which should allow us to enter the room beyond, right?


Folkert


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Argent,
> 
> I'm a bit confused with this.
> 
> ...



Oh. Maybe I'm thinking wrong. I thought the floor in that room with the masks fell out from under us.


----------



## Douane (Sep 29, 2003)

Argent,

I don't think so.  (Though I wondered about the *10* points of damamge Quoll took.)


KL's IC description: "The east end of the floor turns up, unceremoniously dumping the group of you down the flight of stairs and into the room with the masks." and his OoC post: "You can, naturally, go back up and see if you can get the door open and then peer behind it."

Also concerning Vorik's actions: "Vorik: The wall does not reply to your question. You don't hear anyone behind the wall reply either."


All of this led me to believe that we were simply dumped onto the floor of the mask room, especially the "You can go back up ..." and Vorik's acutal "questioning" of the secret door.


(But if you want Carrach to toss Sando anywhere, he surely would be happy to oblige regardless of the exact circumstances.)

Folkert


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Argent, (But if you want Carrach to toss Sando anywhere, he surely would be happy to oblige regardless of the exact circumstances.)
> 
> Folkert



OOC: You are a mean man. LOL

IC: Sando will walk across the room to the open door and search for traps before he enters.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 30, 2003)

New post in the IC thread.  Tekk and Cassandra are in the game!  

best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 14, 2003)

I've seen all your posts in the IC thread, and I will have a new move up tomorrow night—I have a presentation on Browning's _Men and Women_ tomorrow, so I really ought to tend to that.  Hope everyone's doing well.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 16, 2003)

Move up in the IC thread as of yesterday evening.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry guys. Recent pasttime was real hectic to me, with some forum downtimes on top of that


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 26, 2003)

No worries.  It looks like this debate is far from over.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 26, 2003)

New move in the IC thread, please respond so we can get this thing moving forward.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Oct 29, 2003)

I'll post tomorrow. (Guarantee!)

Tonight I'm just too happy to get in the proper mood to deal with the riff-raff in Carrach's entourage.   

Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi, folks.  I'm glad that people are more or less okay with the marching order.    I would like to know, however, exactly what you're planning on doing.  If no one replies by 7:00 pm tomorrow night, you'll be following Carrach's plan (of heading down the corridor and further into the complex).

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 5, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Hi, folks.  I'm glad that people are more or less okay with the marching order.    I would like to know, however, exactly what you're planning on doing.  If no one replies by 7:00 pm tomorrow night, you'll be following Carrach's plan (of heading down the corridor and further into the complex).
> 
> Best,
> tKL



I'll go with that.


----------



## Thels (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm fine with it too.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 5, 2003)

Sounds like the plan.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 11, 2003)

New move up in the IC thread (Qoll, consequences be damned, opened the door).  Y'all are still here, right?  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Nov 12, 2003)

HELP!!! 

Could anyone please stop Carrach?

He's just doing his usual stuff, ie. annoying almost everyone around him and we don't want him "scare" off our new members, don't we? 


[EDIT:Thanks, Argent!  ]


Folkert


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for not posting... Had a hectic last few days. I seem to have those a lot lately


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2003)

*Thels*: No beef.    I completely understand.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2003)

New move in the IC thread.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 25, 2003)

New move in the IC thread.

Also, my apologies for the rules slippage in the last combat over there.  Didn't mean to be so hasty in my posting.  I'll be good from here on out.  

As a side note, I cannot believe how many 19s and 20s I roll for you folks.  It's no wonder my bard in my RL game has died twice.  I'm always rolling under 10 for him.  

If I don't hear from you folks again before Thursday, I hope that those of you celebrating Thanksgiving have a happy and safe day.  For those of you not, I hope you have a happy and safe Thursday, too.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Nov 25, 2003)

I say, don't worry about the rules too much.  (They are just a frame-set to facilitate having a good time, nothing more. Besides, it probably evens out in the end.)

Quick, go and rub your dice on a dead game designer. We are using up all your good luck! 


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 4, 2003)

Head count!  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Head count!
> 
> Best,
> tKL



Argent here.. But Sando counts as 2 heads. He's the smart one of the group. LOL


----------



## Douane (Dec 4, 2003)

Present and accounted for! 




			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Argent here.. But Sando counts as 2 heads. He's the smart one of the group. LOL



Hey! You must not mock the genius that is Carrach.


----------



## Douane (Dec 4, 2003)

Quick update:

While I'm here for the long run , I'll be gone from Friday till Sunday without 'net access.

I think we all know how Carrach acts by now , so please put him on autopilot in the meantime, so that doesn't hold up the the game.

Thanks!


See you on Monday,

Folkert


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 4, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Quick update:
> 
> While I'm here for the long run , I'll be gone from Friday till Sunday without 'net access.
> 
> ...




Rothgar as always bringing up the rear.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi, folks.  Just wanted to give y'all a heads up that I would be out of touch for another 2 days or so (I'm wrapping up my end of term papers here at UNC, so I need to tend to that).  As soon as I finish, I'll respond to the stuff in the IC thread (assuming I have power--silly ice storm).    Hope everyone is well.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 15, 2003)

Just an FYI, I'm about done with my last paper (which is coming out surprisingly well for something that I'm essentially vomiting out onto the screen--now there's a tasty metaphor ), and I should definitely have a move up late tonight (Monday 12/15) or early Tuesday morning.

best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Dec 15, 2003)

EEK! It's dripping out of my monitor! 


Hope everything goes well, KL!

As usual, take your time (and have a good, long night of sleep afterwards). 


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks.    No such luck on the sleep.  I finished at 4:00 am and I'm due in at work at 10:00 am.  I think I pulled in 2 hours of sleep.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Dec 15, 2003)

Aargh! How I know that feeling (or better: state of half-life)! 


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 16, 2003)

Never again for me.  That 9.5 hour shift at work today sucked.    Of course, this is what I say every time.  New move posted in a *new* IC thread.  I've taken the liberty of having Eric lock the previous thread, which makes it read-only for our purposes. Hope everyone is well.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey, all.  Just wanted to post to let you know that I'll be away from my books for about one week (12.21 through 12.28), which means that I won't be able to update the IC thread until the 28th at the earliest.  That should give everyone time to consolidate their plans and what not.    I will be around the boards to answer questions in this thread, however.  If I don't talk with you, have a safe, fulfilling, and joyous holiday season.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 22, 2003)

Here's a little something that I was finally able to get scanned.  This is my original map of the region (it trumps the CC2 map I posted at the beginning, as I like the lines of this one better).

Best,
tKL


----------



## Douane (Dec 22, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Hey, all.  Just wanted to post to let you know that I'll be away from my books for about one week (12.21 through 12.28), which means that I won't be able to update the IC thread until the 28th at the earliest.  That should give everyone time to consolidate their plans and what not.    I will be around the boards to answer questions in this thread, however.  If I don't talk with you, have a safe, fulfilling, and joyous holiday season.
> 
> Best,
> Nick





Thanks, Nick!


I've just posted what will probably my last post for a week or so (don't know whether I will have many opportunites to post while at home).


So, in the spirit of the season, a Merry Christmas to everyone (or whatever is more appropriate  ) and happy holidays!!!



Folkert


P.S.: Nice map, KL! Downloaded it and put it in the proper folder for the game (at least the ranger among us should know something about the lay of the land  ).


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 23, 2003)

Is there anyway to enlarge it?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll see what I can do over the next few days about enlarging the map.  Shouldn't be a problem at all.  I just wanted to make sure that it fit on one screen at my resolution (1024x768).  I'll work on it and post a link to a larger version, which I'll keep on my UNC webspace.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 23, 2003)

Question for all of you: Verbatim's accepted a slot as an alternate.  I've conditionally offered him the chance to take over Tekk pending your approval (and, if I can get a hold of him in a reasonable time period, Someone's).  If anyone has any strong opinions, let me know.  Thanks.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, it's just a larger version of the map, so "art" probably claims too much for it.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll have to try again later.  I'm having a devil of a time trying to get the attachments pop-up to load.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks for trying KL.  No problem with Verbatim taking over Tekk here.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 24, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Thanks for trying KL.  No problem with Verbatim taking over Tekk here.




Fair enough.  Here's another try.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 24, 2003)

How's that? 

When I get back to Chapel Hill, I'm going to remove this larger map and put it on my webspace.  I'll link here, but for now, this'll have to do as I have no FTP access from this PC.

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 24, 2003)

Maybe I'm going blind in my old age, but I still guessing at most of the names.  I fairly certain of the general locals like swamp, woods and forest, but the names of the places I can only make out some of the letters.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 24, 2003)

I think that may be my handwriting, if that's the case.  I've always had wicked small writing.  I'll put up some text labels when I get to Chapel Hill.

best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey all.  Just a reminder that the IC thread has stalled.  What do y'all want to do?

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't know about everyone else, but I'm waiting for my 'brother' to make a decision.  I know its unusual but Rothgar never has been the leader of the group.


----------



## Douane (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey!

Let a man catch some sleep, will ya? 

(I only just gained access to a functioning computer again.  )


New post should be up in a few hours.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Jan 4, 2004)

Just because I forgot to state my opinion on this:

I'm all in favour of Verbatim taking over Tekk. (Probably no big surprise, given my clamoring for adding more players in the past.  )


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 4, 2004)

Fair enough.  I'll post and see if Verbatim still wants to do it.  Otherwise, I'll recruit someone to play Tekk.    Look for a new move sometime before tomorrow night.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

I will hit the threads to get caught up over here, and will make a move for Tekk after KL has made his new one.

Thanks for this chance all...

V


----------



## Douane (Jan 8, 2004)

Welcome, Verbatim!

Great to have you aboard! 


BTW, there's no need to quit KL's other game. As you see, both rangerjohn and I have made the leap from here to there. 


Folkert


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

Well, with my time right now, I would rather err on the side of caution than over committ myself. This way, I can be an alternate on the other game, and come in if he needs me down the road if my time is good.


----------



## Douane (Jan 8, 2004)

Very understandable, of course. 

Anyway, I'm happy you decided to join Carrach's entourage, eh ..., the Fellowship of the mighty Carrach, um ..., our stalwart adventuring party.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry I wasn't more help on the IC post, but am still trying to get into the Tekk mindset, as I don't want to distance him too far at first from how Someone had him created in mind.

However, as he gets more time with the group, and maybe a level or two to bolster his confidence, he will give more opinions on things.

For my two coppers, I say we take the first tunnel that we get to and go from there. At this point, for better or for worse, we need to start moving around with more purpose than lucky rolls..

Also, if it comes to it, Tekk will be a constant buffer for those in need, and maybe we can lean on Keygan abit for some "help" money to get something to help us open these doors. Like a wand or something?

V


----------



## Douane (Jan 12, 2004)

Verbatim.

thanks for piping in!

I was beginning to feel a bit lonely and had just logged on to post something to push ahead when I found your post. Very welcome!  [So now it's no longer a solitary decision of Carrach. Well, it still is, but ... ]

Regarding tunnel choice, I've actually one preferred and had already written Carrach's reasoning, but while studying the map I saw that we are missing the rune and wanted to clear that up before moving on.

Regarding the doors, the trouble is not to get them open, but to survive their traps because we have noone with Disable Device. Don't know if there is a wand for that. 

As for the "Thekk mindset": I say, go ahead and establish one. Unfortunately there were was not as much party interaction as on some occasions before in the period when we had Someone on the team, so we didn't get much insight into Thekk's character. And even if it had been different, change him! Just look at Carrach, who started out as the "silent loner".  (not much left of that, eh?!)


Folkert


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2004)

Good point, as he is now a lvl 2 priest, and would have had to have had some interaction with the clergy in town.

Thels, can you give me a rough idea on how long Cass and Tekk had been working together before they got "zapped"?

Also KL, how long has Tekk been in town? Would he have known anything about Ruphus' involvement with the orphanage? Also, would he have known anything about the list of people being kidnapped?

As far as the wand goes, I meant maybe we could lean on Keygan to get either a wand of CLWs, or a wand of Knock to open the doors for us.

Just a few ideas, especially since Carrach seems to have such a way with people...

V


----------



## Douane (Jan 12, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> [...] Just a few ideas, especially since Carrach seems to have such a way with people...
> 
> V





Do I hear any grumbling about Carrach's _excellent_ leadership skills? 


Folkert


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2004)

On the contrary, I think if anyone can make him give us help with the funds we need, it is Carrach..


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2004)

What we need is more experiance so Sando can learn trap springing.


----------



## Douane (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, just springing them doesn't seem to be a problem even now.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Well, just springing them doesn't seem to be a problem even now.



Everyone's a critic.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 13, 2004)

How does that old saying go..."We lovingly rip you a new a-hole all the time because we care"...

V


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice.    That one had me laughing out loud.  Move coming up later tonight...

best,
Nick


----------



## Douane (Jan 14, 2004)

Case proven!


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 14, 2004)

When Argent said Sando would plug the hole if he saw gas coming out of it, all I could imagine were the old Bugs Bunny cartoons with him sticking his finger in the gun barrel and warning Elmor not to pull the trigger...

I'm so glad I was able to get in this with you guys....*L*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm glad to have you aboard.    In other news, move up later tonight/early this morning.  For now, it's dinner, followed by my RL group.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Verbatim*
> _Also KL, how long has Tekk been in town? Would he have known anything about Ruphus' involvement with the orphanage? Also, would he have known anything about the list of people being kidnapped?_




Oops.  This got lost in the shuffle.    Tekk would have access to the same information that the party knows, so that's yes and yes, but only as far as the party knows what's going on.

*Thels*: You still there?

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 5, 2004)

If folks can give me an idea of what they're doing, I'll have a new move up late Friday night/early Saturday morning.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 6, 2004)

Tekk is waiting on the others to catch up to him, so he can go foward and look around.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2004)

As a player I'm kind of lost as to what to do. I think we should just follow the tunnels.


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2004)

Sorry, my fault!   

I had meant to post a bigger reply, but with the big outage it kinda got lost in the shuffle afterwards.


New move up now!


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2004)

Sigh! Boards acting up, again.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 7, 2004)

Look for the follow-up to your posts tomorrow.  For now, it's sleepy-time Lion.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Thels*: You still there?




No, I wasn't. Seems like there's something called 'Real Life' that keeps throwing things around for the worse 

Am now, if you still want me.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 7, 2004)

*Thels*: If you still want to play, you're absolutely welcome.  I can appreciate the RL thing; it seems to do that every now and again.  

*Everyone*: My response will be up after I eat lunch, or about 3:15 pm or so EST (it would be sooner, but I need to go buy my lunch, so...).

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 11, 2004)

New move up tomorrow or late tonight.  Probably the former (the new map style takes some time to do).

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 17, 2004)

*PSA*: Hey, folks. If y'all get a chance, voting for Ennies judges is underway. I should say that I'm running and would love to pick up more than just my own vote, but, regardless of who you vote for, I think it'd be cool to get a large turn-out.

This was cross-posted to my other PbP game, so my apologies to *Douane* and *rangerjohn* for seeing it twice.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi, folks.  I've been thinking a lot lately, and I'm spending too much time on-line.  I have other things that I need to take care of and that I want to take care of, and I can't do this properly anymore without impacting those other things.  My apologies for the sudden, vague notice, but I really need to take some time away from the 'net.  Thank you for being great players, and I hope that things are well with you.  I've had a wicked good time.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 20, 2004)

Wow...well, I hope things work out to where you want to come back to the boards...I know I'll be the first to sign up if/when you do...

Peace...

V


----------



## Douane (Feb 20, 2004)

I can only wholeheartedly agree with Verbatim. 

It has been a really great time. Thanks for all your work. (And give a holler if/when you return!)


The best wishes for you and yours! 

Folkert


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 23, 2004)

Here! Here!  Good luck KL.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi, folks.  Thanks for the kind words.  I did have a great time with this game, and wanted to poke my head in and say "hey," and whatnot.  So, cheers, and I'll see y'all around the forums every now and again. 

Best,
Nick


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

Heh, well, good luck to you KL.

I kind of know how you feel. Going through about the same thing right now.


----------

